#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-30
<anokha> hello world
<flexiondotorg> Come and vote please - https://www.slant.co/topics/4345/~linux-desktop-environments-for-developers
<citizen_> How to take out home folder?
<alkisg> citizen_: where do you want to take it?
<citizen_> I just want to remove it from the desktop cause its pretty annyoing
<citizen_> I have been doing research on how to remove the Home Folder from the Desktop but never really found anything useful. Can you link me to a page where it can help me?
<alkisg> Try googling for "ubuntu mate desktop hide home"
<alkisg> There should be a caja gsetting for that...
<citizen_> Ok thanks man. Ill let you know if I get anything.
<alkisg> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-remove-home-folder-from-desktop/498
<alkisg> First google hit...
<citizen_> Oh I fixed it already
<citizen_> Thanks for the link man.
<citizen_> I didn't have to do anything complicated Just when to control center and searched mate tweak and crossed it out.
<alkisg> right
<citizen_> Sorry for the trouble. I recently switched to Ubuntu Mate, I was on Windows 7 before, I hated the viruses there.
<l0ser__> p
<l0ser__> BIG COCK
<l0ser__> BIG DICK
<l0ser__> ULTRA COCK
<l0ser__> ULTRA DICK
<l0ser__> javicule
<l0ser__> fuck you
<l0ser__> bich
<l0ser__> bitch
<l0ser__> you can't ban me
<erasmus_> Hey
<erasmus_> I had to reinstall U-Mate
<erasmus_> How do I get rid of the Anchor Icon in the dock
<erasmus_> I did it before months ago but i dont remember how i did it
<Guest79730> Can't install Steam from Software Boutique
<Guest79730> Error is "E:The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/docky-core/ppa/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file."
<erasmus_> Rip
<gopper> Hey there, I just noticed that on the Ubuntu-MATE's website under Community the huperlink to Freenode is missing an "o", so the user actually ends up on *freende* net
<gopper> Anyway, I installed Ubuntu-MATE 16.04 two days ago and I've been trying to get the classic Human theme from the 2007-2008 Ubuntu era to work, but for some reason the titlebar for all windows doesn't seem to accept the orange colors and shows up white-grayish instead. In the Theme tab of the Appearance Preferences it looks fine, but I guess it's just a preview. I can't seem to find any answers on the net, so I decided to come here. Any tips would be
<gopper> highly appreciated!
<HoppingMadMan> I have a question dose anyone know why I need to start vnc4server before I can connect to the client using the RDP protocol
<Dekkard> i just used the softward updater on 16.04..it never prompted me for password.. is that normal???
<HoppingMadMan> No that isn't but do you have auto login setup?
<Dekkard> no i do not
<Dekkard> i have to login with a password
<Dekkard> kinda freekin me out...
<HoppingMadMan> Hmm, that is weird did you put your password in as root any time before that like 5 mins before?
<Dekkard> no.. i usually use apt to update, but i didnt this time. just went to system etc
<HoppingMadMan> Ok, maybe it has to do with permissions
<HoppingMadMan> Just let me take a quick look
<Dekkard> wonder if it has to do with me loggin in and quickly going to the updater, is that possible??
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah that to, maybe it is a weird bug that might have had a follow on effect
<Dekkard> would that be a problem with chron?
<Dekkard> im no ninja... b i dunno
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, maybe file a bug and see if you can recreate it and see if it is
<Dekkard> that would be a not too good local bug...
<Dekkard> ill see if i can do it again later after a reboot
<HoppingMadMan> Because I am no expert myself I am the kind person that knows how to break stuff exploit it and when it comes to fixing it... Not that good
<Dekkard> i am joe sixpack.. i use this because.. because its goooood
<Dekkard> anyway thanks
<HoppingMadMan> Don't worry about it, That is where I was at then I start sporting it and pen testing with it so I got a deeper understand but not that levels of others
<Dekkard> you work in i.t.?
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah I do
<HoppingMadMan> My field is CNC design at the moment we retro fit old machinery and make it CNC and we use Linux to make it all possible
<Dekkard> sweet
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah its really not degree and I would do anything to get my wife and I out of Mexico
<Dekkard> got a ladder?
<HoppingMadMan> I am orignally from Australia but my wife is Mexican and, the Australia government really are assholes when it comes to giving Mexicans visa for Australia
<Dekkard> you think your guys are assholes???
<Dekkard> lol
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, dude that wall... Don't get me started on that BS that has created
<HoppingMadMan> I was told by the department that someone people are not wanted in Australia and your wife is one of them
<Dekkard> well.. looks like we dont have th market cornered when it comes to big crocks of sh*te
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah
<Dekkard> so even being married.. they wont let her in??
<Dekkard> you got ninos??
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah...
<HoppingMadMan> Nope
<HoppingMadMan> Its just our policy is starting to match the USA and well.. Yeah
<Dekkard> lets not forget that little island thing and all that..
<Dekkard> you want to see some crazy stuff about blue hat red hat?
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah go on
<Dekkard> check out cobaltstrike
<Dekkard> the guy lays out just how crazy adn intricate a modern hack really is
<Dekkard> like what people go through to p0wn a corporate network
<Dekkard> hes ex military
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah I find it easier to use metasploit by the command line got uses to it that way
<HoppingMadMan> But it is nice to have a tool like that
<Dekkard> especially if you are doing multiple c&C servers
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah that is true, but in Mexico and Australia network security is a last thought and not a ongoing cost that people want to test
<HoppingMadMan> That is just from my experiences
<Dekkard> AS far as i see...very very few people take it seriously
<Dekkard> cept maybe the russians and chinese
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah the worst are the banks
<HoppingMadMan> And the banks in Mexico are the worst
<HoppingMadMan> Nobody will do anything
<HoppingMadMan> $400 Laptop and kail linux will kill you
<Dekkard> good to know.. if i ever need a billion pesos.. lol
<HoppingMadMan> And then uses another Mexican bank to wash it for you...
<Dekkard> aint that the truth?
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, they are trying to clean it up now but the fact new banks pop up that are gang controlled clean the money then go
<HoppingMadMan> The laws for being a bank here are as clear as mud so people can do shit like that
<Dekkard> prolly more about who you know than rules...a little money here... a favor there
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, it is the truth that is why I think the wall is more a shoot at the Mexican government more than the population
<HoppingMadMan> Because the government make more money off sneaking these people into the USA than the gangs
<Dekkard> See.. it has to be something, but that logic gives PresT way too much credit
<Dekkard> i work in food
<Dekkard> 10 years ago..the hombres were everywhere..
<Dekkard> adn they were good
<Dekkard> worked hard..
<Dekkard> didnt do drugs
<Dekkard> went to church.. if they could
<Dekkard> now.. they are gone
<Dekkard> onbly time i see them is when fruit is in season
<Dekkard> and they are gone in two weeks
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah look I think the idea of borders is dumb
<Dekkard> you cant fix stupid mate
<HoppingMadMan> People should be able to move and live where they want as long as they are open about any crimes and they follow the laws
 * Dekkard does thumbs up
<HoppingMadMan> I just think that this whole system has been made to make people feel they only have one option to stay in the hole and don't question anything out of the hole and if you want more not to leave the hole
<Dekkard> well.. work to do..catch ya
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah catch ya later
<saturn__> I recently installed a LAN messenger but I cannot find it anywhere on my computer. Could anyone please help me find it?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-31
<jayv1web> i dont know if someone will read this or not, well, i recently bought a power mac g5 and i decided to install ubuntu mate 16.04 here, it comes with mozilla firefox 47, but i am having some problems, some youtube videos i can play them with no problems at all, but other ones just dont start, can i update this firefox to the latest version o i need to stick with this one until it gets updated by system updates?
<wangtengjiao> hi
<direct> goodmorning
<alkisg> Good morning
<direct> i need a help
<direct> I need install one app on my linux UBUNTU MATE 16.0'1
<direct> but I cant install it
<direct> i know the pwd root
<direct> who can help me?
<alkisg> What app?
<alkisg> Which application?
<direct> THe app is a editorial english app
<alkisg> Is it in the ubuntu repositories?
<alkisg> What is its name? Is it a .deb file/
<alkisg> ?
<direct> maybe can send u , with wetransf install
<direct> yes, is .deb
<alkisg> What is its name?
<alkisg> (the filename)
<direct> macmillan offline portable
<alkisg> No, the .deb filename
<alkisg> Like, macmillan-3.123.deb
<direct> ok one momment
<direct> i share with u
<direct> a link with download
<alkisg> Can't you just tell us the filename?
<alkisg> I don't want to install it, i'm trying to help you
<direct> ok
<direct> i find on mount usb
<direct> the path is
<direct> e:\copiar_al_escritorio
<direct> install.sh
<alkisg> This is not a .deb
<alkisg> It's a .sh
<direct> ok when i open install ... i see $pendrive/book/pulse1.deb
<alkisg> It appears to be a custom application, which is not supported by ubuntu
<alkisg> You should ask the application authors for help
<alkisg> Contact the macmillan company
<direct> ok thanks
<alkisg> np
<hp> it's late/early where i am so i must ask first. is anyone active right now?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> There are people from around the world here
<alkisg> But they won't respond anyway, if you don't ask first
<hp> sorry and thanks. can i go back to 16.10 without re-installing? somehow i ended up on 17.04 and it seems to not be ready as it keeps crashing. or at least on my machine it keeps crashing.
<alkisg> It's very difficult to downgrade
<alkisg> Best reinstall. And why not 16.04 instead, which is LTS?
<hp> i actually installed the lts one but somehow it updated all in one day. i only asked about 16.10 because i assumed if i could downgrade it would be easier to go back one release rather than two.
<alkisg> Unfortunately downgrading isn't really supported, you will have a really hard time doing it, it's best to reinstall
<hp> when i do, how can i insure this doesnt happen again? any idea what i did wrong?
<alkisg> Did you run `do-release-upgrade` or something?
<alkisg> It's not an automatic process
<alkisg> It's something that you manually did
<hp> nope, didnt know that was a command. i did however click the all updates thing rather than the dont break my computer. but i didnt think that would jump passed the supported release..?
<alkisg> 16.10 is a supported release
<alkisg> you shouldn't be able to go to 17.04 unless you clicked developers release or something
<hp> yes but my latest error message said 17.06 has encountered an error
<hp> could it have been a popup i clicked ok on? i do that a lot lol
<alkisg> No, there are no popups to get you from an lts version to a non-lts version
<alkisg> You did that manually
<alkisg> What's the output of this? grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<hp> jusst said "prompt=normal" prompt is in red text
<alkisg> That should be prompt=lts
<alkisg> It means you manually changed that to normal, and got to 16.10
<alkisg> What's the output of: grep VERSION_ID /etc/os-release
<hp> i dont even know how to do that lol
<hp> just a sec
<alkisg> You did it from the software updates dialog, probably
<hp> 17.04 with version id in red text as well
<alkisg> Yeah you did manage to go to 17.04 :D
<hp> its cool i got a mac dock but it keeps crashing and my desktop becomes inactive. i have sent all error messages though
<hp> plank mate is super cool though
<sund0wn> Hi Everyone, I've got a question about /etc/pam.d/lightdm-greeter or maybe /etc/pam.d/mate-screensaver. I've got fido u2f working with a yubico key for login, sudo and switching users. But when waking from suspend i just get a password prompt that doesn't prompt for me to press the key and then always fails.
<sund0wn> My auth rule for the key is in common-auth. I've tried adding the same rule to /etc/pam.d/lightdm, /etc/pam.d/lightdm-greeter and /etc/pam.d/mate-screensaver. None worked and caused weird issues which I think is because of the rule being run more than once.
<alkisg> First, press alt+ctrl+f1 to switch to vt1, and kill mate-screensaver, and see if that was the dialog you were seeing for auth,
<alkisg> if so, file a bug report against mate-screensaver then...
<alkisg> I've seen mate-screensaver fail a lot of times, for different reasons
<alkisg> Some times it just doesn't accept any password as valid
<alkisg> Others, it doesn't even show the text box to enter the password
<alkisg> And others, it doesn't even display a dialog at all, just the wall paper
<alkisg> In all those cases I have to login to vt1 and manuall kill mate-screensaver
<sund0wn_alt> sorry, I accidentally disconnected. using alt+ctrl+f1 I tried kill mate-screensaver. but it doesn't accept my password.
<sund0wn_alt> and also didn't prompt me to press the key
<alkisg> sund0wn_alt: you killed mate-screensaver, and it was something else that prompted for password?
<alkisg> If you kill mate-screensaver and still get a prompt, then that's not mate-screensaver
<alkisg> It might be lightdm
<alkisg> Screenshot?
<sund0wn_alt> ok, q quick questions how do I get back to the UI from alt-ctrl-f1? and how to take a screenshot of the terminal?
<alkisg> alt+ctrl+f7
<alkisg> (or f8 if you switch users etc)
<alkisg> a mobile phone?
<alkisg> it's more difficult to get the screenshot from vt1
<sund0wn_alt> ok, one minute
<alkisg> You need to find/export display and xauthority
<sund0wn_alt> ok I killed mate-screensaver from mate terminal. suspended and woke and the ui came right up. no prompt at all. if I switch to alt+ctrl+f1 I can't do anything whatever I run prompts for a password waits a second and then fails. I read somewhere (unfortunately I can't find it now) that this is the normal behavior if the key isn't present or pressed in time. I't almost like it knows the rule is there, but doesn't challenge the key and
<sund0wn_alt> fails. still working on a screenshot, but there isn't much to see. just the command I typed and a login prompt and then login incorrect".
<sund0wn_alt> could it have something to do with the auth rule being in common-auth? I read somewhere else (been trying to get this to work for a while) That you shoudl add the auth rule to all the relevant files in /etc/pam.d/ (sudo, login, mate-screensaver) but adding it to common auth worked for login, sudo (in mate terminal) and switching users and it's imported in most of the other files.
<sund0wn_alt> alkisg, thanks for the help. I've got to get back to work.
<alkisg> sund0wn_alt: oh, I didn't realize you were still chatting
<alkisg> I didn't see an answer for 10 minutes and stopped watching the channel
<mate|57650> help me to download youtube videos via terminal on ubuntu 16.04 lts
<mate|57650> please
<sixwheeledbeast> I believe there's a youtube downloader in boutique
<mate|57650> ok
<mate|57650> thank you... much
<mate|16127> hi there. I'm on Ubuntu Mate 14.04,fully updated (HWE Xenial), with an intel Hd 4600,and I have tearing in videos,in Firefox,and in Firefox videos ! What can I do for tear-free experience ? I tried Compiz,but it's still glitchy,at times will make my windows decorations dissapear. Other way ? Thanks !
<mate|16127> and.btw,if i may ask (and i may:P ) , whos fault is ,anyway,for tearing in linux ? Intel open source drivers ,linux DE's ,or X.org ? Why can't we have tearing free like in windoze ?
<Shabang> hello everyone
<Akuli> hi Shabang
<Shabang> gnome 2 is the best manager ever, and mate too
<Shabang> see u, byee >(
<Shabang> *(:
<serg_> 00000
<Guest30155> Alguien puede ayudar con la instalación de Pixum, una alternativa a los fotoálbunes Hofmann?
<ouroumov> !es | Guest30155
<ubottu> Guest30155: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dankles> Greetings Team, I have a quick question: Is mate 1.18 (or mate 2) going to support hidpi?
<dankles> some of the applications work on hidpi already thanks to gtk3, but I'm asking about the desktop as a whole
<Guest30155> Anyone to help with the installation of Pixum, a propietary software alternative to Hofmann?. After the installation process, and the laucher created at the desktop, the program does not run.
<alkisg> FerranMB: does this run via wine? is it a setup.exe, or a setup.deb?
<alkisg> dankles: hidpi progress is briefly mentioned here: https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-yakkety-progress-update/
<dankles> alkisg: thanks for the link. I was looking at some of the other mate blog posts, but not the right one apparently.
<FerranMB> alkisg: simply downloading the .tar file from the Pixum web, decompressing it and executing the perl file. After downloading lybraries, etc, and creating a launcher a double-click over it does nothing.
<FerranMB> alkisg: I'am not running this program via wine.
<alkisg> FerranMB: right click the launcher, see the command it runs, and run it on a terminal, to see the error messages
<ni291187> I have a raspberry pi 2 that I want to load with mate - I think the sd card I have has raspbian or something that was installed when I received it. I am just curious whether I need to format with no partitions or format with the master boot record scheme or what in order to prepare it for the mate image.
<ni291187> all the tutorials seem to assume the sd card is clean - I guess I am just gonna try Master Boot Record...?
<Astro7467> ni291187: no need, if you have a standard image and using a tool like dd then it will destroy everything on the sd
<Astro7467> when you write the image it goes to the device, not a partition
<Astro7467> eg /dev/sdf (device) vs /dev/sdf1 (1st partition)
<ni291187> ah, okay, cool thanks :)
<sisyphus> d1[0]
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-01
<ni291187> IDK if this is the place to mention it, but someone might want to change the ubuntu mate raspberry pi install page that says ubuntu mate only requires an 8gb microSD card - the extracted image is 8.1 gigs...
<ni291187> ubuntu core seems to only be 617MB, how is it even possible that the mate image is more than 8GB?
<ni291187> did i do something wrong?
<Astro7467> The SD image is a whole of card (partitions etc) image - it isn't actually 8GB of data - just 8GB of 'space'
<ni291187> but it wont fit on my 8GB card...
<Astro7467> the size problem is caused by different SD cards - 8GB SD from different brands are all slightly different
<Astro7467> so the 8GB SD it was created on was bigger than urs - there is a fix
<ni291187> i mean the extracted file actually says 8.1GB in the properties, I cannot imagine that will fit on many 8GB cards.
<Astro7467> if u dd the image to the SD the part at the end is just empty space - there is a entry in the Ubuntu  MATE community forums how to repair and resize the partition once it is on the SD to fix the issue
<Astro7467> but the loger term solution is for the image to be provided @<*GB so it doesn't cause the issue
<Astro7467> * @<8GB
<ni291187> okay, that would be good, I'll go look for that entry before I switch to core - is there going to be any major limitation to resizing? I am really only planning to use this pi as a sort of hardware wallet
<Astro7467> no - the resizing is to fix the issue of the card size vs image size - of cause if you have a 16GB SD you won't see an issue
<ni291187> oh, so no way to shrink it?
<ni291187> nevermind, i get what you are saying
<Astro7467> info on resizing -> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/kernel-panic-during-first-boot/5533
<saikol> hola
<saikol> alguien puede ayudarme tengo un problema
<Awilum> G'day everyone.
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> heyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ubuntu-mate> anyone there
<ubuntu-mate> i have a problem here
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mei8> hello
<alkisg> Hi
<slystone> Hi!
<rhode> Hmmm have a strange issue
<rhode> Whenever i choose "Places" in the menu at the top - no matter what i choose it opens rhytmbox istead og Caja
<rhode> Anyone have any clues
<rhode> if I click on $home icon from the desktop - it opens Caja
<rhode> Ahhh it messed up the preferred apps
<ubuntu-mate> hii
<ubuntu-mate> hii
<ubuntu-mate>  m new to this
<rhode> Hi there
<swift110> hey rhode
<swift110> hey ubergoose
<rhode> hola swift110
<rogueone> yoo
<alkisg> yahoo
<swift110> hey rhode
<Metalindustrien> Hi, does anybody here have any experience with installing on a MacBook Pro? I've made a USB install flash drive with Ubuntu-MATE on it, I've tested it on a Windows machine and it can boot it fine. On the MBP I get to the bootloader where I can choose to either Try Ubuntu-MATE or install it, but no matter what I choose I just get a black screen afterwards
<Metalindustrien> It bugs the everloving sh*t out of me that I don't even get an error message
<Metalindustrien> Just blackness
<Metalindustrien> I thought it was the USB being bad, but it works fine on my other machine
<Metalindustrien> So much for trying to switch to Linux :/
<alkisg> Metalindustrien: at that point, you can press f6 and enter some kernel options, like "nomodeset" or so
<alkisg> I don't know which one will be needed for the mbp, but you could google and find others with the same issue
<Metalindustrien> alkisg At which point? The black screen?
<alkisg> No, before that
<Metalindustrien> The GRUB screen?
<alkisg> http://askubuntu.com/questions/152847/how-to-access-boot-options-12-04-live-usb
<alkisg> ...just the first google hit there, it shows the options
<alkisg> If you boot with uefi and see grub instead, then you press "e" instead of f6
<alkisg> Here's one hit for mbp black screen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134342/which-iso-image-do-i-need-to-install-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-macbook-pro-so-that-it-bo
<Metalindustrien> alkisg That last one seems to have done the trick! It boots into MATE now! Amazing!
<Metalindustrien> Now to install and start using it... :D
<alkisg> Metalindustrien: cool! have fun!
<Metalindustrien> Thanks!
<Soromos> hi
<Soromos> does anybody know how i can adjust the touchscreen? If i want to scroll down with my fingers it just marks the text.
<ivan_> hi
<henrique> coco
<henrique> coocooo
<henrique> oi
<Guest92416> the like minecraft
<sixwheeledbeast> eh
<ryan_> Is this the official chat for Ubuntu Mate?
<henrique> oi
<Guest50136>  tudo bem cara
<Guest50136> oi peple
<Guest50136> tudo caca
<Guest50136>  nao mas esta tudo bosta
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-02
<jots> i want adobe flash player. but its as though i cant download it.
<jots> im new to ubuntu, first night with it.
<Astro7467> Are you trying to install from the Software Boutique?
<Astro7467> grrrr...gone
<motion228> hello
<Ntemis> i cant kill caja
<Ntemis> killall caja does nothing
<alkisg> killall caja
<alkisg> killall -9 caja
<Ntemis> after i updated ubuntu mate to 1.16 caja freezes all the time
<Ntemis> killall -9 caja nothing
<alkisg> ps aux|grep caja
<alkisg> ps aux | grep caja | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ntemis> demetris  1703  1.2  1.0 1543240 82844 ?       Dl   09:05   0:22 caja
<Ntemis> demetris  5057  0.0  0.0  14228   972 pts/2    S+   09:36   0:00 grep --color=auto caja
<Ntemis> http://termbin.com/3nas
<alkisg> sudo kill -9 1703
<alkisg> ...and that doesn't kill it?
<Ntemis> sec
<Ntemis> nope
<Ntemis> still there
<alkisg> And still with pid 1703?
<Ntemis> http://termbin.com/ajsb
<alkisg> Heh. That's strange.
<Ntemis> if you dont believe me
<Ntemis> http://dpaste.com/30711XA
<alkisg> Nah don't worry I believe you :)
<alkisg> ls -l /proc/3147/fd | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> Personally I prefer using mate from the ubuntu repositories, not from PPAs
<Ntemis> ls: cannot access '/proc/3147/fd': No such file or directory
<alkisg> Sorry, 1703 there
<alkisg> ls -l /proc/1703/fd | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> So, I still have mate-desktop 1.12 on my xenial box
<Ntemis> http://termbin.com/fphk
<alkisg> Do you have any files owned by root in your home directory? find ~ ! -uid $(id -u)
<Ntemis> http://dpaste.com/12303TK
<alkisg> Btw, also try running xkill, and then clicking on the desktop, to kill caja. Warning, don't click on other windows that you might want to keep open...
<alkisg> /home/demetris/.cache/dconf/user
<alkisg> That should be owned by you
<alkisg> It's the gsettings database
<alkisg> Run: sudo chown demetris:demetris /home/demetris/.cache/dconf/user, then logout/login again
<Ntemis> worked
<Ntemis> thank you
<alkisg> Na 'sai kala
<raspi_> antix
<cetcapstone> has anyone here been having trouble with bluetooth?
<cetcapstone> im having trouble connecting my blue cat beacon
<Astro7467> no -  I have used on a few systems for audio and data without issues since 16.04 release
<cetcapstone> im usuing ubuntu on a raspberry pi 3
<cetcapstone> and the bluetooth is able to locate the beacon
<cetcapstone> but it wont pair succesfully
<cetcapstone> i also tried pairing it to my beats headphones and it wouldnt either
<Astro7467> don't think I done any Pi Bluetooth
<Astro7467> hv you searched the community forums?
<cetcapstone> yeah i have i cant seem to find anything just a lot of people with the same error but no solution
<Astro7467> quick Google shows docs on raspbian Bluetooth troubleshooting
<cetcapstone> @Astro7467
<cetcapstone> you never had any issues with bluetooth
<cetcapstone> while using ubuntu?
<cetcapstone> are you using ubuntu on your personal computer?
<cetcapstone> Failed to pair: org.bluez.Error.AuthenticationCanceled
<cetcapstone> anyone know how to fix this
<luna_> Installing Ubuntu MATE on a Raspi 3 i won yesterday from the SUSE Guys and giving it to mom :)
<cetcapstone> anyone know ho to make a device discoverable
<cetcapstone> my bluetooth dongle is able to connect to my phone or a beacon
<cetcapstone> but only for 5 seconds then it disconnects
<cetcapstone> does anyone know what could be the problem
<cetcapstone> please and thank you
<dna113p> Anyone know how I can change the default terminal to gnome-terminal?
<dna113p> It's not listed in preffered applications
<Ntemis> alkisg: re file eisai edo?
<Bhasha> hi
<Mark86> ciao ragazzi
<Mark86> Ho una domanda per voi: ho 2 pc con installato ubuntu mate...vorrei metterli in rete. Dove posso reperire del materiale da leggere su questa tematica?
<alkisg> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<alkisg> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Mark86> I've a question for you: I have 2 pcs with Ubuntu mate installed in. I'd like to link them. Where can I find something about this issue?
<DarkPsydeLord> link em?
<Mark86> Yes, I'd like to link them in a network
<DarkPsydeLord> o ok create a network between em
<Mark86> Great, you got it :)
<DarkPsydeLord> well i usually share files between computers using samba or ssh
<DarkPsydeLord> lemme check if thats on the wiki
<Mark86> samba uh? may I download it from the software boutique?
<DarkPsydeLord> i dont recall install it
<DarkPsydeLord> must be already installed
<DarkPsydeLord> dpkg --get-selections | grep samba   must be useful
<Mark86> oooh that's a good point! So...what should I do now?
<Mark86> I copied the command inside terminal...and it says everything is installed
<Mark86> python-samba					install
<Mark86> samba-common					install
<Mark86> samba-common-bin				install
<Mark86> samba-libs:amd64				install
<Mark86> vlc-plugin-samba				install
<DarkPsydeLord> if you tried to share something already you just have to navigate to the other computer adress using smb://someipaddress
<DarkPsydeLord> and thats pretty much it
<Mark86> I must admit, I haven't tried to share yet.
<Mark86> let us assume I have to drag and drop items from a pc to the other...which steps should I follow?
<DarkPsydeLord> fastest way must be installing caja-share
<DarkPsydeLord> sorry im at work at the moment sometimes i kind of take a few mins to answer
<Mark86> oh don't worry ;p I found caja-share
<DarkPsydeLord> Mark86: ok so fastest and easiest will be installing from the software boutique caja-share which will install the samba options in your menu
<DarkPsydeLord> after installing you will have the sharing options available at right click on your folders
<Mark86> thank you...just installed :)
<DarkPsydeLord> then you just need to decide what to share between yor computers and access the files using the ip address or the browse network option at the quick panel
<DarkPsydeLord> ofc you have to do the same on both computers
<Mark86> if it's like you're saying...it'll be very simple
<DarkPsydeLord> yes it is
<Mark86> do I have to manage the connections on both pcs, setting up a static ip?
<DarkPsydeLord> ofc you have to be sure you are on the same range network at home but thats pretty much the only thing
<Mark86> the 2 are linked at the same router...is it enough in your opinion?
<alkisg> The ip won't be static, but the hostnames, e.g. pc1.local and pc2.local, will be static
<alkisg> So you can connect with the hostnames, and even bookmark them
<Mark86> oooooh that's good!
<Mark86> thank you so much guys... now I've gotta go. Many many thanks...keep on helping us like this :)
<DarkPsydeLord> just returned... and hes gone lawl
<Bray90820> Does mate work on a raspberry pi 1
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't think RPi 1 had enough resources to run ubuntu-mate
<sixwheeledbeast> Well recommended resources.
<DarkPsydeLord> i think rpi can handle mate but im not sure
<ubuntu-mate> hi, can someone explain me what are the big difference between ubuntu and mate apart the desktop_ There are other difference_
<HoppingMadMan> Still about ubuntu-mate?
<ubuntu-mate> hi, can someone explain me what are the big difference between ubuntu and mate apart the desktop There are other difference
<ubuntu-mate> all the app that run on ubuntu with unity run an mate?
<HoppingMadMan> Yes
<ubuntu-mate> thanks, can i make you another little question_
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah sure
<ubuntu-mate> I have an ssd need to do something or mate is already optimized
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, think so, I am not running a SSD but I do believe that you do
<HoppingMadMan> As to what... You got me lost, I know the new ker
<HoppingMadMan> kernel supports SSDs a little better in how the file system deals with them
<HoppingMadMan> But I could be talking out my ass at the moment, let me check
<ubuntu-mate> ok, and the last question I have seen that ubuntu will release 16.04.2 with the new kernel versions and mesa updated, it's the same for mate?
<HoppingMadMan> Yes
<HoppingMadMan> Don't use have a Swap on your drive
<ubuntu-mate> ok,thanks for the tips and for the info. Can I ask you why you have choosed mate?
<HoppingMadMan> I loved Gnome 2 back in the day and Mate is a fork of the Gnome 2 desktop in away
<ubuntu-mate> I would try it because it's very minimalistic and remember me gnome 2
<HoppingMadMan> I find that its simple and I got uses to it
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah me to
<HoppingMadMan> I Hate hate Gnome 3
<HoppingMadMan> And KDE bugged me
<ubuntu-mate> have you used for work, It's stable
<ubuntu-mate> ?
<ubuntu-mate> I don't like KDE
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah I use it and the only problem I have is more my tweaks that I make that become unstable
<ubuntu-mate> and gnome 3 is too much resource ungry
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah I know, and it always broke on me
<ubuntu-mate> unity isn't bad but I don't know there is something that don't convince me
<HoppingMadMan> It feels half assed
<ubuntu-mate> the live of 16.04.1 is base on mate 1.12 it's possible to install 1.16?
<HoppingMadMan> And look mate isn't the most beautiful desktop but it works for what I uses it for and really give me a email client, terminal, web browsers and IDE I am good
<HoppingMadMan> I am on the LTS and at 1.16.1
<ubuntu-mate> yes probably isn't the more beautiful but seems that is very minimalistic and functional
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah and it is not like OpenBox where it is too minimalistic
<ubuntu-mate> I have seen that in the 1.16 there are more support for gtk3, this means that there are less problem with the app that are written for gnome or is something else?
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah more or less
<HoppingMadMan> You will still run into problems but it seems more stable
<ubuntu-mate> what kind of problems?
<HoppingMadMan> I find problems like the odd crash
<ubuntu-mate> but probably only in some apps
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah like its only been rarely but that could have been my software that I uses
<ubuntu-mate> in what apps you have problems?
<HoppingMadMan> Serial Console
<HoppingMadMan> But that could be also how my system handles the USB to Serial adapter
<ubuntu-mate> @HoppinMadMan Thanks for your time and for all your answers.Very helpfull. Thanks again.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-03
<sanguisdei> hi
<jack> .
<sanguisdei> sup
<jack> hello
<sanguisdei> im trying to learn how to write apps on ubuntu....i have no idea how to though.
<jack> what sort of apps
<sanguisdei> now i think of it i have no idea what kind of apps i am just wanting to learn how to.
<sanguisdei> hi
<jack> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO8hiPreNBg
<jack> i need help getting audio out of my pi
<jack> anyone running pi?
<jack> pi3
<jack> pi3b
<sanguisdei> uhhhh idk
<jack> no audio from hdmi
<Astro7467> May want to search ubuntu-mate.org - I recall there are some config.txt settings regarding audio for U-MATE on RPi3
<jack> thanks
<sixwheeledbeast> Is the audio output set to HDMI and not something else?
<sixwheeledbeast> oh
<sanguisdei> i cant find the app quickly...
<jo183159> does anyone know to start windows from ubuntu? I just upgrade from ubuntu 16.04 to 17.04 a and now all I can see is ubuntu no more windows 10 although it is still installed, I just don't know how to get to it
<sanguisdei> boot menu
<jo183159> the boot menu only has ubuntu, memory test
<sanguisdei> then you no longer have windows 10
<jo183159> I placed a win7 in the drive and reboot with the option of fixing windows and it detects windows 10
<sanguisdei> maybe remnants i dont know
<jo183159> okay - thanks.
<sanguisdei> sorry ;-;
<Artemis3> jo183159, take a look with gparted
<Artemis3> to know if the partitions are still there
<Astro7467> try; sudo update-grub
<Astro7467> think that rebuilds the grub menu from memory
<Astro7467> there is a series of full instructions here; http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<Astro7467> more for when Windows kills the MBR but suitable if the update-grub doesn't work
<jo183159>  update-grub
<jgraham_> hi
<tobiwankenobi> is there a way to get the brisk menue in 16.04?
<Astro7467> @tobiwankenobi: would love to know that too
<ubuntu-mate> nickserv identify TubyFree8
<Metalindustrien> ubuntu-mate You should probably change your NickServ password :)
<ubuntu-mate> nickserv identity TubyFree1509!
<ubuntu-mate> >msg nickserv identity TubyFree1509!
<DarkPsydeLord> hmm
<kiwi_78807> good morning
<kiwi_78807> ouromov ?
<mate|11087> missing Security & Privacy
<mate|11087> Just did a fresh install of Ubuntu MATE 16.04.1. The "System Settings > Personal > Security & Privacy" icon is missing. I need it to turn off the "password required" for returning from blank screens. Can you help me?
<Metalindustrien> Yay! I finally got Ubuntu-MATE running on my MacBook Pro :) First problem I've run into, however, is that apparently I need to re-login to my Firefox Sync every time I open Firefox after reboot. It doesn't seem to remember my details?
<Akuli> have you checked its settings?
<Metalindustrien> Hmm... It seems to have remembered my settings and my username. It even tells me I am logged in
<Metalindustrien> No wait
<Metalindustrien> "Please sign in to reconnect"
<Akuli> weird
<Metalindustrien> Oh well, just reconnected again. Maybe it's just because it's a new installation
<Akuli> still weird
<Metalindustrien> I'll give it a couple of days and see if it fixes itself
<Akuli> lol
<Metalindustrien> It wouldn't be the first time. Software has magical self-fixing properties at times :)
<Akuli> mate|11087, oh it's not there, go to screensaver settings instead
<Akuli> nice to see that someone is that patient... :)
<mate|11087> Glad to set the "good" example.
<mate|11087> Where do I find the screensaver settings? Do I set the "password required" option there?
<Akuli> yes, you will
<Akuli> it's system, settings, screensaver
<Akuli> my system is not in english so the names might be a little off
<mate|11087> Thank you. I will try that when I get home.
<Akuli> i was about to link a screenshot... lol
<DarkPsydeLord> so your OS must be in ciliric isnt it
<DarkPsydeLord> Akuli
<Akuli> finnish
<DarkPsydeLord> interesting...
<Akuli> i can run the panel with LANG=C if i really need to though
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> if i run the panel in LANG=C everything i launch through it is also in english...
<Akuli> nice
<DarkPsydeLord> i really thought you where somewhere around russia
<Akuli> lol
<DarkPsydeLord> o well it depends actually since nicks aint a solid base to guess
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-04
<dooley> Hey all
<dooley> so anyone here have any experience with finding out what ZIETGIEST does and is it needed by UM
<dooley> strolling around and watching movies, will be checking back
<dooley> if it is not needed how to get rid of zietgiest
<nicholas_> hi peoples
<ubuntu-mate>  xpkill23
<Guest93839> questions about upgrading from ubuntu mate 15.10 to 16.14 anyone can help?
<SailorMoon> Hey guys, how do i install an ssh server onto ubuntu-mate? (im a noob lol)
<SailorMoon> on raspberry pi my partition didnt expand
<SailorMoon> what do i do
<SailorMoon> wait no HWA?
<SailorMoon> peace <3
<DarkPsydeLord> ??
<nomic> sailer
<PackMarinerJAK> Question:  I'm new to MATE, and like the lean interface.  When I install apps however, what's the best way to run them.  I'm not seeing any tools that show all loaded applications. <Noobish...I know>
<jticket> There should be a mate menu.
<jticket> In the top or bottom pannel.
<PackMarinerJAK> jticket, thanks.  I see a menu at the top, but don't see all the applications I've installed.  Is there a preferred way to find/run them from the command line?
<jticket> alt+f2 is helpful.
<jticket> If you know the command that is.
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> does anybody know how to set up video and pdf desktop icons, like generic icons and not previsualized?
<Akuli> like you wouldn't see the content in the icon?
<Akuli> just some generic icon above the filename?
<amundsen> that's it
<Akuli> for videos seems like you can remove ffmpegthumbnailer
<Akuli> i have no idea about pdf's, "dpkg --get-selections | grep thumb" doesn't show anything useful
<alejandro> hola
<cetin_> ??
<cetin_> netherland ????????
<cyrus_> anyone there?
<Akuli> yes
<cyrus_> cool
<Akuli> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<cyrus_> i have a question
<Akuli> oh sorry
<Akuli> no problem, ask it :)
<cyrus_> so i just installed ubuntu mate
<cyrus_> and i installed steam
<cyrus_> but when i install a game it sais 0mb available
<Akuli> that's weird
<cyrus_> but when i do the free command i the terminal
<cyrus_> that is not the case
<Akuli> disk space or ram?
<cyrus_> maybe
<Akuli> df / tells you how much disk space you have
<cyrus_> ok just a seck
<alkisg> df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> this will let us see too
<Akuli> yes
<cyrus_> it gave me this
<cyrus_> http://termbin.com/njzq
<Akuli> are you running directly from the usb stick?
<cyrus_> no
<cyrus_> i installed it like an hour ago
<Akuli> i have no idea what to do
<cyrus_> the usb stick is out
<Akuli> you can ask help on #steamlug or #ubuntu-steam instead if nobody knows here
<cyrus_> it's bar metal
<cyrus_> now
<alkisg> cyrus_: and what's /boot, an sd card?
<cyrus_> the sight gave me this
<cyrus_> Filesystem                         Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<cyrus_> udev                               934M     0  934M   0% /dev
<cyrus_> tmpfs                              192M  6.8M  185M   4% /run
<cyrus_> tmpfs                              956M  348K  956M   1% /dev/shm
<cyrus_> tmpfs                              5.0M  4.0K  5.0M   1% /run/lock
<cyrus_> tmpfs                              956M     0  956M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<cyrus_> tmpfs                              192M   28K  192M   1% /run/user/1000
<alkisg> Yes we saw that in termbin
<alkisg> /dev/mmcblk0p1                     472M  119M  330M  27% /boot
<alkisg> You had that too
<cyrus_> huh
<alkisg> mmcblk0p1 usually is an sd card
<cyrus_> yeah i ariginally did somthing with an sd card
<cyrus_> but i installd with a usb stick
<alkisg> What's the output of this command? sudo touch /boot/test
<cyrus_> it just goes a line down like pressing enter
<cyrus_> i'm not sure what it did
<alkisg> That probably means you still have the sd card inserted
<cyrus_> no it's not in
<alkisg> OK, you can remove the test file, give: sudo rm /boot/test
<cyrus_> ok
<cyrus_> just a sec
<alkisg> Well, df mentions that you're using an mmcblk device for /boot
<alkisg> Maybe some weird internal storage?
<cyrus_> maybe
<alkisg> What kind of pc is this?
<cyrus_> lenovo
<alkisg> A netbook?
<cyrus_> ?
<alkisg> A laptop?
<cyrus_> yeah
<alkisg> What's the output of: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<cyrus_>  sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<cyrus_> Error: /dev/mapper/mmcblk0p5_crypt: unrecognised disk label
<cyrus_> Error: /dev/mmcblk0rpmb: unrecognised disk label
<cyrus_> Warning: Error fsyncing/closing /dev/mmcblk0rpmb: Input/output error
<cyrus_> http://termbin.com/gm5x
<cyrus_> thats the output
<alkisg> See, you have missing disks
<alkisg> Maybe that's why steam complains
<cyrus_> like?
<cyrus_> really?
<alkisg> Like, you told it to use an sd card or a usb stick for installation, and then you removed them
<alkisg> What's the output of: cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<cyrus_> http://termbin.com/q05q
<cyrus_> cyrus@cyrus-Lenovo-FLEX-3-1130:~$
<alkisg> And the output of: ls /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<cyrus_> http://termbin.com/4cfr
<cyrus_> cyrus@cyrus-Lenovo-FLEX-3-1130:~$
<cyrus_> thnx btw for helping me with this
<cyrus_> so what hould i do?
<cyrus_> should*
<alkisg> Hm, the output is a bit comfusing
<alkisg> On one hand, the mmcblk device is in fstab and in df,
<alkisg> on the other hand, it's not there in parted, missing etc
<alkisg> yet the /boot files are there...
<alkisg> I think more info is needed to find out what's going wrong there, but i'm out of time...
<cyrus_> ok
<cyrus_> thanks anyway man your awesome
<cyrus_> you know i kinda miss manjaro
<cyrus_> (the distro i had before)
<Akuli> on the computer you're running now?
<cyrus_> yeah
<Akuli> gets even weirder...
<cyrus_> why is that/
<cyrus_> ?*
<Akuli> ubuntu is in this weird state that we don't know how to explain
<Akuli> but manjaro was fine...
<cyrus_> yeah steam worked fine on manjaro
<cyrus_> hey another question
<Akuli> yes?
<cyrus_> i want to install virtual box how do i do that on here?
<Akuli> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<cyrus_> thanks
<cyrus_> man it's taking a wile
<Akuli> yeah virtualbox installation is kind of weird
<cyrus_> yeah
<Akuli> almost everything else goes a lot faster
<cyrus_> on manjaro the pacman command was so easy to use...
<Akuli> apt-get is just as easy
<cyrus_> oh it's done
<Akuli> you're just getting started with the worst possible corner case :)
<cyrus_> i know
<cyrus_> hey i did a whereis and virtualbox didn't show up
<Akuli> how about which
<cyrus_> oh that worked
<cyrus_> thanks
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> i don't know why whereis doesn't find it
<Akuli> works for me
<cyrus_> yeah i ohnestly like whereis better
<cyrus_> i hope vm workes this time
<cyrus_> in manjaro it said that i needed the VM driver
<cyrus_> i'm petting my cat right now
<Akuli> cat --pet :D
<cyrus_> she helps me with linux
<cyrus_> XD
<cyrus_> if you were going to start a virual box what dictro would you use?
<Akuli> i don't choose my distros based on which programs i like because they all work on most distros
<cyrus_> i can never diside
<cyrus_> decide*
<Akuli> you can turn any distro into whatever you want
<Akuli> so i don't think it really matters much
<cyrus_> any sugjestions?
<Akuli> doesn't virtualbox work?
<cyrus_> well i want to see
<cyrus_> how about
<Akuli> ...launching it from the menu?
<cyrus_> how about arch
<Akuli> use whatever you like
<Akuli> i'm not a big arch fan because i can get a similar system with a debian mini.iso in much shorter amount of time
<Akuli> well different package manager and so on, but as minimal
<cyrus_> hey don't i need to download the iso for vm to work?
<Akuli> the vm works without an iso, but it's kind of useless without an operating system
<cyrus_> when i start it it sais no bootable found system halted
<cyrus_> no bootable medium found*
<Akuli> yeah because you didn't give it an operating system
<Akuli> give it an iso to boot from and it'll work :)
<cyrus_> so i do need the iso
<cyrus_> ok
<cyrus_> but i don't really like to do the gpg verify and checksums but i will
<cyrus_> do i have to?
<Akuli> did you download with a torrent?
<cyrus_> download what?
<cyrus_> the iso?
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> i just md5sum when i don't use a torrent
<Akuli> torrents are really good at making sure you get the right content
<cyrus_> well first of all
<cyrus_> i don't have bittorrent
<cyrus_> and second of all
<Akuli> sudo apt-get install deluge :)
<Akuli> yes?
<cyrus_> if you don't gpg verify you could get a bad signiture
<Akuli> like how
<cyrus_> it's always better to make absalute sure it's a good signiture
<Akuli> my torrent program verifies it for me
<cyrus_> i don't have torrent so i can't
<cyrus_> is deluge a torrent?
<Akuli> a torrent program yes
<Akuli> a program you use for downloading stuff with torrent files
<Akuli> torrents are great for isos, you can turn off your computer in the middle of a download and continue from where you left off
<cyrus_> cool
<cyrus_> i just downloaded it
<cyrus_> can you get me the torrent file for arch iso 64 bit?
<Akuli> google for it
<cyrus_> ok
<Akuli> if you're going to go arch i really recommend having another computer to look up the instructions
<Akuli> it comes with an install.txt but it's basically useless because it says "see this wiki page" and the page isn't there
<Akuli> like, it contains places like that
<Akuli> for example, "install a boot loader"
<Akuli> or "partition your disk"
<cyrus_> hey does it matter if it's bittorrent i'm downloadin but i only have deluge
<cyrus_> bittorrent file*
<Akuli> bittorrent is basically same as torrent, deluge does it
<cyrus_> so i get the bittorrent file?
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> https://www.archlinux.org/download/
<Akuli> there it says "Torrent for 2017.blablabla"
<cyrus_> the file i'm downloading sais dual.iso
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> i got archlinux-2017.02.01-dual.iso.torrent
<cyrus_> mine is just dual.iso at the end
<Akuli> i guess they don't have separate 64-bit isos? i have no idea
<cyrus_> it just stoped the download and the estimate says 7 days
<Akuli> in deluge or web browser?
<cyrus_> deluge
<Akuli> that's weird
<cyrus_> it stoped at 285.5 mb
<Akuli> maybe deluge thinks you're out of disk space?
<Akuli> lol
<cyrus_> maybe i am
<cyrus_> this is a crappy laptop
<cyrus_> only 7 GB on it
<cyrus_> very cheap
<cyrus_> it's a new one but it's low powered
<cyrus_> my dad got it for my mom my mom gave it to me
<cyrus_> because she like never used it my dad spent very little money on it because he knew she wouldn't
<cyrus_> anyway how would i fix this?
<Akuli> me an alkisg have no idea what's going on, so i don't know :(
<cyrus_> ima download the non torrent version
<alkisg> cyrus_: do you still have the ubuntu-mate live cd/usb ?
<alkisg> If you're going to format anyway, it would be best to remove all those lvm/md volumes that you have
<alkisg> And use simple partitions, with no sd cards etc
<cyrus_> question
<cyrus_> anyone there?
<Akuli> i'm here
<cyrus_> what text editor does ubuntu mate use?
<Akuli> it comes with pluma
<Akuli> and nano of course
<cyrus_> ok thank you
<Akuli> you can install whatever you want
<cyrus_> i know but i was wondering what it comes with
<cyrus_> anyone here?
<cyrus_> anyone there?
<cyrus_> i have a question
<cyrus_> kali is based on debian right?
<pavlushka> cyrus_: find a kali channel please
<pavlushka> cyrus_: and yes kali is based on debian
<pavlushka> cyrus_: actually it uses the ubuntu core
<pavlushka> and it has adapted the gnome 3 desktop env
<A64_User> Hey there
<A64_User> Does anyone here have an idea how to use the GPIO-Pins on the Nanopi-A64 under Ubuntu Mate?
<Akuli> from which programming language?
<lokatzis78> hi
<lokatzis78> geia aw
<lokatzis78> sas
<lokatzis78> hi
<lokatzis78> i want help
<lokatzis78> i have broblem with boot
<lokatzis78> my system he restarting always
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-05
<cliff> How can I adjust the memory split without raspi-config?
<Calis_Moonelf> Good evening (well, in my part of the world.) I'll jump right to my question. I've read that the scrolling in compact bug was fixed in the latest version of Caja. I've read, I've tried, but I cannot figure out how to compile the new version.
<vytas_> hello guys cen you help me i dont have a HDMI sound :)
<inspiron> I installed ubuntu mate a year ago on an 2004 Dell Laptop. Resurrected the old machine. Video is jerky. I can live with that but just wondering if there is a fix. Is my video card to blame?
<ouroumov> Hi inspiron
<Astro7467> video jerky in Firefox, vlc, mpv, chrome, and/or chromium?
<inspiron> I use Opera. Firefox and Chromium overburden the system with popups and ads.
<Astro7467> I'm not used Opera so unsure if there are any specifics there that could help.
<Astro7467> what are your system specs? RAM, CPU, GPU?
<Astro7467> running 16.04.1 I assume?
<ouroumov> <inspiron> I use Opera. Firefox and Chromium overburden the system with popups and ads. > you know there's addons for that? uBlock Origin ftw.
<Astro7467> not sure if it helps, and could be old advice but apparently disabling hardware acceleration can help opera
<Astro7467> I would also try confirming if the problem is system wide or Opera specific
<Astro7467> if opera specific then may get better advice on a opera help channel
<inspiron> Ok, thanks.
<guest-yusfc2> how do you enter the grub menu on restart?
<ouroumov> hi guest-yusfc2
<ouroumov> guest-yusfc2, hold esc key down during power on
<guest-yusfc2> ok thanks
<wernerkues> Hello =) i need some information please, concerning installing linux on the lenovo MIIX310 pad?
<sixwheeledbeast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sixwheeledbeast> :)
<wernerkues> ok, i have some problems with installing the ubuntu on the lenovo pad. i could boot the usb, check the ubuntu install line in bios but after several seconds, screen is black, and the pad is shutting down. is it possible, that its impossible to delete the win10 partition on the MIIX310?
<alkisg> What is an "ubuntu install line in bios"?
<alkisg> I don't know of any "undeleteable partitions" anywhere..
<alkisg> Ah, it's a tablet? It's possible that the kernel doesn't have the necessary drivers
<alkisg> Does it support linux?
<wernerkues> i dont know, thats why i ask ;-) looking on the lenovo homepage,they claim that the OEM Win 10 version could not be deleted, and ubuntu sites, but the MIIX 310 ideapad is not mentioned on the lists.
<wernerkues> asking...
<alkisg> A quick googling says that they were able to boot it with a lot of graphics issues, so I would think "no"
<alkisg> It's not very probable to find someone in irc to have tried booting this tablet though, so google or forums would be better in this case
<wernerkues> ok, thanks a lot...
<cyrus_> hey guys
<cyrus_> question
<cyrus_> how to gpg --verify
<skr3> hola
<nomic> i've gtot a mate install here and its just on the circle thing
<nomic> taking too long
<nomic> pc
<nomic> can't install mate on a pc
<nomic> dvd .. just cycling .. logo shows
<nomic> hour
<Ntemis> can anyone help me kill caja?
<Ntemis> i get caja failing on me every day after updating to 1.16
<Ntemis>  killall caja doesn nothing
<Ntemis>  killall caja does nothing
<Ntemis> i killed caja and now i see no desktop icons
<Ntemis> heeelp?
<nomic> can set up icons
<nomic> if you have app name .. type app name in bash shell, it should run
<nomic> gone
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-29
<mamari> .04
<kernal> .22
<TaZeR> .50 deagle
<kernal> :x
<kernal> OK lets go
<mantar> Regarding the mouse-jumping-to-the-text-cursor problem I had earlier -- I never did figure out what was causing it, but logging out and back in fixed it. So that's something at least.
<crytolyfe> Hey there ive just downloaded ubuntu mate and everything i try to download including from the boutique and it tells mePackage does not exist
<crytolyfe> Check the spelling of the package name, and that the appropriate repository is enabled.
<diogenes_> crytolyfe, try with synaptic
<crytolyfe> where would i find synaptic
<crytolyfe> actully ive tried to download synaptic but the same error comes up
<diogenes_> crytolyfe, open term
<crytolyfe> okay
<diogenes_> type: sudo apt install synaptic
<kernal> what does 'sudo apt update' yield?
<diogenes_> kernal, what?
<crytolyfe> This is what came up crytolyfe@Waldoworld:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<crytolyfe> [sudo] password for crytolyfe:
<crytolyfe> Reading package lists... Done
<crytolyfe> Building dependency tree
<crytolyfe> Reading state information... Done
<crytolyfe> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<crytolyfe> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kernal> does he get any errors updating the package lists?
<crytolyfe> is only available from another source
<crytolyfe> E: Package 'synaptic' has no installation candidate
<crytolyfe> crytolyfe@Waldoworld:~$
<diogenes_> crytolyfe, no apt-get
<diogenes_> just apt
<kernal> @crytolyfe, do you get any errors updating your package lists? 'sudo apt update''
<crytolyfe> ahh its working thank you
<crytolyfe> i did not get any errors updating
<kernal> so now you can install programs?
<crytolyfe> yeah i can thanks
<kernal> sweet
<crytolyfe> But im still confused if a package i downloaded from my browser doesnt come up when i search on ubuntus website for the list of packages what can i do to install them
<crytolyfe> i was reading there is some third party applications i can use?
<kernal> you might need to add that repository to your sources list
<crytolyfe> how would i go about doing that
<kernal> link to the website you're talking about?
<crytolyfe> https://www.dash.org/get-dash/
<kernal> that website only lists a windows/64 installer?
<kernal> is there a linux version of this software?
<crytolyfe> this is it https://github-production-release-asset-2e65be.s3.amazonaws.com/19352450/8322ab66-f72b-11e7-9b57-cb48dbc9d3b7?X-Amz-Algorithm=AWS4-HMAC-SHA256&X-Amz-Credential=AKIAIWNJYAX4CSVEH53A%2F20180129%2Fus-east-1%2Fs3%2Faws4_request&X-Amz-Date=20180129T072050Z&X-Amz-Expires=300&X-Amz-Signature=6c9b2c04ff8c74a3791a96f57daef61b61cef7a705e7aed7589188f14857d837&X-Amz-SignedHeaders=host&actor_id=0&response-content-disposition=at
<crytolyfe> tachment%3B%20filename%3Ddashcore-0.12.2.3-linux64.tar.gz&response-content-type=application%2Foctet-stream
<crytolyfe> dashcore-0.12.2.3-linux64.tar.gz
<kernal> https://www.dash.org/forum/threads/linux-wallet-download-installation-guide.3901/
<crytolyfe> dayum how did i not see that thanks kernal
<kernal> :D
<crytolyfe> how do i become root in term?
<crytolyfe> this is coming up
<crytolyfe> x����?�),�PyH�qFcrytolyfe@Waldoworld:~/Desktop$ sha256 dashcore-0.12.2.3-linux64.tar.gz
<crytolyfe> mlockall: Cannot allocate memory
<crytolyfe> Warning: couldn't lock memory, are you root?
<kernal> sudo su
<crytolyfe> then sha256 dashcore-0.12.2.3-linux64.tar.gz
<crytolyfe> ?
<crytolyfe> nvm lmao
<kernal> see ya'll later!
<schueler> rno
<schueler> www.pornhub.de
<Faults> I suppose that link is not work safe
<ircfan> no idea, could be a virus
<Falpha> Does anyone know how to increase the visual size of everything in ubuntu-mate?
<Falpha> All of the programs have a very small font size.  it's very frustrating.
<Falpha> anyone know how to increase the cursor size?
<ircfan> Fonts can be tweaked in the System menu, Preferences, Look and Feel
<ircfan> (in Appearance)
<Falpha> oh man way better
<Falpha> way way way way better
<Falpha> i don't know why os's make these stupid, ridiculously small fonts
<ircfan> hehe
<ircfan> the cursor seems a bit more complicated thats why i post a link: https://askubuntu.com/questions/126491/how-do-i-change-the-cursor-and-its-size
<Falpha> they should set it in installers
<doge-doge> is having multicasting enabled useful for anything other than "discovering" devices on the home network?
<jbrown419> hi all
<jbrown419> i need some help, all ubuntu will do i bring up the command line black screen after grub
<jbrown419> while on this command screen is randomly says [ 190.056149] ERROR @wl_notify_scan_status :
<jbrown419> it will not let me complete any commands though cause it says its read-only
<jbrown419> any ideas?
<nemo> jbrown419: I'd start by suggesting booting with quiet and splash off...
<nemo> jbrown419: also. if you did a kernel update recently, falling back to an old one
<jbrown419> i tried the kernel and its the same outcome
<jbrown419> ill try the removing quiet and splash
<nemo> jbrown419: also since this is almost definitely ubuntu generic, #ubuntu is more likely to be more help
<nemo> jbrown419: there's been report problems of boot issues after applying intel's recent microcode
<nemo> this has impacted both linux and windows
<nemo> could be related? dunno
<jbrown419> yep
<nemo> I'm on AMD @ home
<jbrown419> thats exactly the last thing i did
<nemo> + one old not-impacted Intel
<nemo> spectre is an issue too obv, although the microcode probs seem more intel
<nemo> and meltdown is a bigger immediate perf impact on them
<jbrown419> i just have 2 mini mac 2009 servers that i want to use to host a local website
<nemo> mm
<nemo> well. if load is modest that's probably not a problem
<nemo> hell. a raspberry pi would work just fine
<jbrown419> yah its my small businesses HVAC site
<nemo> has more memory than many machines a few years ago
<mate|32881> Hi
<mate|32881> I have recently experimented some error on my ubuntu looking like : script/chrome /messenger
<mate|32881> How can I fix it please (my distrib is up to date from update manager yesterday)
<mate|32881> I have  a printscreen if you want
<urs> Hallo ich habe eine Frage: Welche Version ist für mich besser die 32 bit oder die 64 bit. Für einen HP Pavillion dv6699ez/ Intel core 2 Duo processor T7500 (2.2Ghz) / 250GB Hard Drive / 2GB RAM DDR2 . Vielen Dank für den Tipp.
<sixwheeledbeast> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mate|32881> ?
<nemo> mate|32881: yeah. a bit more text would be good
<nemo> screenshot if you might
<nemo> I have no idea what that is in context but it kinda reads like a browser error
<nemo> s/might/must/
<sixwheeledbeast> yeah need a bit more information on that one. Stabbing in the dark without at least the full error message.
<nemo> jbrown419: I don't want to distract #ubuntu by something I might have missed, but did you by any chance share a screenshot of how far the boot gets with quiet and splash disabled?
<nemo> jbrown419: could be useful info
<nemo> jbrown419: also... disabling acpi and hardware probing sometimes helps w/ booting ubuntu on random hardware
<nemo> also... personally I've given up on all ubuntu past 14.04 😝
<nemo> whether that helps or not in your particular case..
<nemo> did help w/ a few laptops over here
<mate|32881> I'm trying to send a file (Pscreen) but when I click on the buttons here is the message i got : App: AisMDMMInTAOji478kuNxz exceeds the limit.
<mate|32881> :/
<mate|32881> on chromium
<nemo> ah
<nemo> I have very little chromium familiarity personally
<nemo> I use it as little as possible
<nemo> mate|32881: if you can copy the errors, try pastebinning them
<nemo> better than images anyway
<nemo> mate|32881: also consider starting your browser from a terminal so you can see what is on stderr
<nemo> assuming the error is reproducible on restart
<mate|32881> same on ffx
<mate|32881> oki, I'll try to do that - thanks anyway
<mate|32881> I hve to leave
<jbrown419> anyone have any idea why my fs is read-only and cannot be used
<diogenes_> jbrown419, what do you mean?
<teward> jbrown419: you need patience
<teward> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<jbrown419> ubuntu mate will not start desktop, and from command line, i cannot apt anything
<teward> jbrown419: does it give you an *error* when you try and startup?
<teward> does it say you have a RO system or no?
<jbrown419> no error, just dumps me into login black screen
<teward> it lets you login, I assume?
<jbrown419> and the guy that was helping me just up and left lol, im not trying to crosspost
<teward> no, he didn't 'up and leave'
<teward> you just have zero patience
<jbrown419> yes, but no desktop gui
<teward> jbrown419: when you try and do something, does it complain about a read-only system?
<jbrown419> yes
<teward> jbrown419: check your syslog and dmesg for any filesystem error messages.
<Akuli> did this problem just appear by itself?
<teward> i'll bet you that the system is set to go read-only on disk errors.
<Akuli> did things work before?
<jbrown419> yes, i used update center, restarted, and this happened
<jbrown419> let me check syslog
<Akuli> $ sudo mount -o remount /
<Akuli> now you have read-write
<teward> Akuli: no, not necessarily
<teward> Akuli: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<Akuli> ok :D
<teward> but that will *only* work if there wasn't a problem with the filesystem or mounting that needs fixed
<teward> and that's why I said he should check syslog and dmesg
<Akuli> backing up files might be a good idea, maybe this is a hard drive problem?
<teward> because if there *was* and it's just an 'unclean' filesystem or something he can fsck the thing.  if it's an I/O issue, then he's got a bigger problem
<jbrown419> no need, there is nothing i want on it
<teward> jbrown419: let us know if you see anything in the syslogs or dmesg output
<teward> because if it failed to mount for some reason that'd be important to know.
<jbrown419> ive ran fsck to no avail
<Akuli> $ dmesg | grep mount
<jbrown419> ok one sec
<jbrown419> ext4-fs (sda2) mounted filesystem with ordered data mode Opts: (null)
<jbrown419> EXT4-fs (sda2): Unrecognized mount option
<jbrown419> "notime.errors=remount-ro" missing value
<jbrown419> audit: type=1400 audit(1517252825.363:9): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load"
<jbrown419> i dont understand why MATE would make this happen. It's one thing for a distro not to work, but for it to make it so i cannot use my computer period is absurd
<jbrown419> removing my ability to boot from usb is weird
<G33kDad> hello. i have a question. is it possible to change the default keybinding to launch the brisk menu? how about the icon that appears in the panel for brisk menu? Thanks!
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-30
<AlexBluetooth> hello everybody
<AlexBluetooth> I've a problem with my Bluetooth: Mate 17.10; bluetooth is on but not working.
<DanielSanjo> Hi guys
<DanielSanjo> I've got a question regarding Installation, its a bit longer so i created it on pastebin,, maybe you can help me?  https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYWY8yPRLTR
<sixwheeledbeast> Use a decent sized Live USB with persistent storage and leave the Win10 installation alone?
<sixwheeledbeast> That way you can use your installation anywhere.
<DanielSanjo> That would be an Option too, but i would prefer an ssd for Performance + i never had an ssd failed but several usb sticks that died
<sixwheeledbeast> this was an internal SSD wasn't it?
<sixwheeledbeast> You could use the Live image and mount your ssd for storage
<DanielSanjo> There is 1 internal SSD with Win10 which i dont want to touch, and i have 1 external SSD (with a usb 3 Adapter) which i want to use for Mate
<sixwheeledbeast> Well I don't see why you couldn't use that. Set the machine to boot from USB first, then if it plugged in it will boot Mate. You may have to copy some efi files around if secure boot. Not something I have ever tried myself.
<DanielSanjo> i'm pretty sure this will work somehow, what i don't want is a shared efi Partition because i don't want ubuntu interfere with the Windows Installation in any way
<mate|74969> I can't open any pendrives or other drives on my mate.it says that the permission is denied and the selected location is not a folder.What am I gonna do??
<shine0n> c://document electricidad
<shine0n> 20 tiras PVC clase 2
<mate|49277> If xenial is supported until 2021 why does ubuntu mate support end in 2019?
<ircfan> which ubuntu mate? artful?
<mate|49277> xenial
<mate|49277> download page says xenial
<ircfan> 2010, 2014, 2018 etc. is the LTS
<mate|49277> right .. just curious why it states on the download page that support ends in april 2019
<ircfan> you are correct, thats weird
<ircfan> why would they disclose mate from the lts
<mate|49277> i'm deploying the build across the company so i want to make sure ... i suspect it's just a mistake
<m4t> mate|49277: they might stop releasing new installation iso's. but the packages will probably still be maintained, at least for security reasons. they're in the standard repos.
<m4t> if you wanted you could just install a minimal lts (default "flavor") base, then apt-get install mate-desktop-environment
<mate|49277> yeah .. just complicates the install a bit but it's an option
<sixwheeledbeast> Ubuntu has to grant LTS status to a flavour. The application was a 3 year one.
<mate|28810> Hi, I need ti update my java
<mate|28810> I have dl the .gz, but I don't know how to install without the terminal
<mate|28810> I'm on ubuntu 16.04
<mate|49277> thank you sixwheeledbeast ... that explains it
<alain> I have a 32 bit and 2 64 bit running Ubuntu Mate.
<alain> The 32 bit is running perfectly however both 64 , a laptop and a desktop, have issues updating. When I try to update it freezes and display waiting for unattended update
<alain> I also have a laptop and a desktop running Ubuntu 16.04 lts both 64 bit that do not have issues updating at all. The same issue goes for the raspberry pi 3 yeah I know it is different but have the same updating issues
<alain> I just wanted someone to know this. I just had an adventure updating to 17.10 from 17.04 ubuntu  mate it had 2 errors and was able to get with your help but still updating issues.
<drzeus> Howdy! Have an issue with not seeing the SD card slot- can I get that up and running on ubuntu?
<drzeus> oops nevermind it was a faulty adapter.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-31
<kovos> здарова народ
<kovos> а в убунте матэ есть wayland?
<dbrass> Anyone know if "°"(the degree symbol) is a restricted character for filenames?
<dbrass> Caja can't handle renaming a file with that character in the name
<dbrass> on 16.04.3
<dbrass> it keeps crashing
<Akuli> file names with ° should work, this is a bug in caja
<Akuli> people on #mate might know where to report it
<dbrass> I'm fillin a bug report on the ubuntu mate launchpad
<dbrass> I'll ask on #mate before submitting te bug
<dbrass> if they prefer it on launchpad or elsewhere
<grub-problem> hi all. at wit's end with Grub after installing 17.10 on a usb thumb drive. no more booting from sda
<grub-problem> boot-repair hasn't helped
<grub-problem> I'm in the  grub>  cli now.
<diogenes_> grub-problem, you did what?
<Nathan> grub life
<grub-problem> what u mean diogenes_ ?
<diogenes_> grub-problem, you install ubuntu where?
<grub-problem> usb thumb drive.
<diogenes_> how you did that?
<grub-problem> ran install from another usb thumb and chose the usb thumb drive partition as target..
<diogenes_> can u boot to usb?
<grub-problem> had it install grub on sda
<grub-problem> I can only boot the usb install drive
<grub-problem> the live usb to be precise
<diogenes_> and how did you run boot repair.?
<grub-problem> if I remove the live usb, there's nothing after boot.  just a blinking cursor thing
<diogenes_> you said you tried boot repair
<grub-problem> I ran it off live usb. there's a reference to it. just had it run the recommended repair.
<diogenes_> hmm is it efi system?
<grub-problem> could be.  I 've seen refi mentioned.
<grub-problem> *efi
<diogenes_> then you could try the bios option "boot from efi file"
<grub-problem> the usb drive which I've installed on, was a former osx install.
<grub-problem> the former grub install on sda was done by mate 17.02 install.  it had win/umate/mint boots.
<grub-problem> will try that boot option.
<diogenes_> some bioses even have the option to create a custom boot entry
<grub-problem> this is a dell bistro 3550
<grub-problem> *vostro
<grub-problem> thank you auto correct
<grub-problem> it's from 2011 something.  boot from efi file not found yet.
<grub-problem> is that a bios set up option?
<diogenes_> search for uefi and try switching to legacy
<grub-problem> if I use the 'boot options' menu when bios starts, and select the usb drive, then I land into grub cli.
<diogenes_> no, you have to enter bios, esc or f12 or f10
<diogenes_> or f2
<grub-problem> yes I''m there now. again.
<grub-problem> can't find nay thing uefi
<diogenes_> maybe CSM
<grub-problem>                                                      it's an AMI bios. it looks kinda simple
<grub-problem>    the bios menu has: main, advanced, security, boot, exit
<grub-problem> in boot you can only set priorities. priorities are; diskette, usb, dvd, esata, harddisk, network.
<grub-problem> nothing like uefi, csm or legacy
<diogenes_> then it's no efi, pretty hopeless and smells like re-installation
<grub-problem> grub> cat (hd0,1)/etc/issue
<grub-problem> I was probing the several partitions this way.
<diogenes_> and?
<grub-problem> there was only 1 install reported. the mint one.
<diogenes_> you could try: ls (hd0,1)/boot
<diogenes_> see if you get vmlinuz and initrd
<grub-problem> I don't get that. I get 'grub/'
<grub-problem> I suspect hd0 to be the thumb drive and hd1 to be the ssd hd. since hd1 has all the partition s
<diogenes_> you have to boot without usb since you want to fix the hdd grub
<grub-problem> and hd1,5 reports mint.  there are instructions for grub repair into booting that install.  but is it worth it for further repairs?
<grub-problem> ok. will remove the usb
<diogenes_> you get the error "only minimal bash like ...?"
<grub-problem> yes!
<grub-problem> after choosing in bios boot for the usb that is.
<grub-problem> by jove!
<grub-problem> now there is grub from the hard drive appearing
<grub-problem> looking at the former grub on harddrive now
<grub-problem> win7 and mint still there. umate 17.02 vanished.
<grub-problem> I did C for cli
<grub-problem> ls only reports hd0 partitions now.  trying to find the umata 17.02 install.
<grub-problem> I checked like 8 partitions. and again, only mint shows up. how can the hard disk install of umate 17.02 be gone?
<grub-problem> so. is it possible to install umate on a usb drive and have it in grub on hda as a boot option?
<grub-problem> and besides that. I don't mind having grub installed on the usb drive if it is able to list the hard drive OS's installs as well.
<grub-problem> the aim here is to run umate from usb for a while, while clearing out the data to keep from the 500GB ssd of the laptop, have it empty and start afresh. the hard drive has become messy.
<m4t> grub-problem: half-assed solution would be to disable the ssd when you install the usb
<m4t> then boot from the ssd & update-grub
<m4t> it should probe it and add it to /boot/grub/grub.cfg on the ssd
<m4t> grub-problem: OR, and i think this is still relevant (from stack exchange)
<m4t> "Run the install as normal, after the Select and install software step, the installer will run Install the GRUB boot loader on a hard disk. It will tell you what other operating systems, if any that it's found, and ask if it should install, at this point, choose Go Back, then in the installer menu that appears next, choose Continue without boot loader.
<m4t> "
<grub-problem> m4t: while installing 17.10 earlier on the usb, there was a question as to where to put grub. sda was the default option. wouldn't there be the option for the usb drive also?  can't remember if I checked it.
<m4t> usb may have showed up as sda
<m4t> but yeah, i would try one of those 2 things.
<m4t> you can enter a shell and do ls -l /dev/disk/by-id
<m4t> that will show you the "human"
<m4t> names of the actual block devices
<grub-problem> I installed on sdb. I know that for sure. checked thoroughly to make sure it would be the usb drive.
 * grub-problem reading the suggestions and trying to grasp it all
<grub-problem> what if I just forget to want to boot into any OS on the hard drive at all?  just booting into a installed umate 17.10 on usb.  working on the data on the hard drive partitions from there.  I know this would be obtained also by just doing live usb sessions. but it's much nicer to work from a installed umate.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-01
<grub-problem> so. as far as I understand.  having an extra install on usb drive, besides the ones on hard drive don't play nice together in grub. grub can't see installs outside where it lives, be it on a hard disk or on a usb disk.
<grub-problem> and the 'mistake' i made when installing umate on usb disk earlier, was choosing the hard disk for grub to be installed. leaving me with a usb install without a boot loader.
<ubuntu-mate> hi is someone online?
<kernal> we are
<ubuntu-mate> hi. I have a question
<ubuntu-mate> I'm trying out Ubuntu Mate
<kernal> can't guarantee that I can answer your questions tho
<ubuntu-mate> and i currently have Ubuntu 14.04 installed on this machine since it runs rather descent on this Thinkpad model R61 but i wanted to upgrade to a 64 bit linux OS but trying to find one to fit the hardware needs
<ubuntu-mate> will a thinkpad R61 model run well with Ubuntu Mate
<ubuntu-mate> ?
<ubuntu-mate> I'm trying ubuntu mate 16.04 LTS 64 bit
<kernal> does the live session work alright on it?
<ubuntu-mate> so it took so long for it to come on the computer
<kernal> the live session?
<ubuntu-mate> yea
<ubuntu-mate> I have it on a bootable flash drive for test try
<kernal> it has to load a whole OS into RAM from the optical drive
<kernal> if you loaded it from a disc?
<ubuntu-mate> I loaded it from a 2gb flash drive
<kernal> the I/O of where ever your loading the OS from would be your bottleneck
<ubuntu-mate> the .iso was only 1.7gb
<ubuntu-mate> oh i see what you mean
<kernal> usb 2.0?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<ubuntu-mate> you guys here I'm assuming on ubuntu mate?
<kernal> no, at work on a win10 machine :(
<ubuntu-mate> lol
<ubuntu-mate> yea i really want a Windows 7 OS for this thinkpad. Still have XP on it even though it runs fine with it
<kernal> been trying out the new regular ubuntu 17.10 on my desktop @ home
<ubuntu-mate> i was using Ubuntu 64 bit 16.04 on this laptop but i had to downgrade to a 14.04 because aparently their was an issue where you would get constantly knocked off the wi-fi
<ubuntu-mate> and the minimum requires for 17.0 to 17.10 are higher than this PC since their requiring duo core now i see
<kernal> wasn't your router causing the issue?
<ubuntu-mate> nope. happened at school at home
<ubuntu-mate> problem is when i try to reconnect
<ubuntu-mate> i wouldn't get a list of available log in spots
<ubuntu-mate> when i downgrade to 14.04 it acted normal and i wasn't kicked off my wifi not once
<kernal> ahh, had a mate that had the same issue. turned out his router has some power saving feature that would kick him off. LoL
<ubuntu-mate> oh true lol
<ubuntu-mate> yea i actually got introduced to Ubuntu in community college about 4 years ago and i grew accustomed to program with it
<kernal> nice
<ubuntu-mate> majored as EE before switching to Civil this semester
<ubuntu-mate> so i noticed on chromium
<ubuntu-mate> you can't play netflix on it :(
<ubuntu-mate> and firefox is like sluggish now on older computers
<kernal> time for an upgrade?
<ubuntu-mate> well i have a Dell Inspiron 6748 with a second gen core i3 which runs ubuntu great
<kernal> does netflix play on regular chrome?
<ubuntu-mate> and everything else great too associate with wiindows. but my dad uses it and i tend to use this for schooling mostly so other people can use the computer
<ubuntu-mate> and it does yes
<ubuntu-mate> but i can't install chrome on Ubuntu 14.04 32 bit since the last 32 bit of linux is no longer available to download. and chrome is only 64 bit now
<ubuntu-mate> i could download it as a 32 bit for Windows using wine perhaps
<kernal> damn
<ubuntu-mate> oh this is so cool you can change the interface of the menu so easily
<ubuntu-mate> without installing extra stuff
<ubuntu-mate> omg they have the control center pre-installed!
<rp_> hello
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  gfbflmevf: acheronuk natten Talikka ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  qduslqwkge: hggdh srivishnu h82or8 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  gtowtmdrxy: flexiondotorg Blackisle h82or8 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  czniimilwz: SynfulAck Noskcaj krismaguire ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  mgfyqruex: Lengsdorfer Hedged-Handful pavlushka ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  epkgw: Hedged-Handful drh kiyohito ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  vjqnokl: isaagar aptanet popey ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jlzsuut: ali1234 micahg karlthane ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  pklglrdwq: Qommand0r pavlushka mate|98902 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  cvfbpfn: ubuntulog3 TaZeR Astro7467 â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  diind: Noskcaj DerRaiden_ nemo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  miyptpms: ali1234 Hedged-Handful acheronuk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  quhlqjat: wxl ricotz kernal ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  kwuffaip: pavlushka jlacroix teward â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  riqghbzw: Faults james000- Qommand0r ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  iquunu: flexiondotorg tompa[m] grub-problem ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<pavlushka> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  meyxvq: diogenes_ nemo BlackPanx ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jwbqyquwmh: jlacroix popey sixwheeledbeast ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  iigky: Noskcaj jlacroix ubergoose ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ndzxryunmd: ubergoose pavlushka M1K4 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ggycsrsij: Astro7467 flexiondotorg diogenes_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  utzxmgj: led_ir22 teward sixwheeledbeast ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  khixy: karlthane ali1234 crash_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  orncxgsn: aptanet sixwheeledbeast SolarAquarion ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  mkyuyom: biotim kernal Faults ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ellgyfxb: Hedged-Handful el kernal ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  uetovnvzdu: os2mac alkisg micahg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  pbpfscat: ubergoose nemo kiyohito ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  xesesgufh: stooj kernal nemo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  rsikqekzpn: kernal grub-problem srivishnu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  nhwurxdk: flexiondotorg tompa[m] karjala ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  sesbzbd: diogenes_ SynfulAck led_ir22 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  qitqmkphau: biotim popey M1K4 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  lxmzqk: lc2 os2mac vlt ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  udrppncuow: hggdh Blackisle nemo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  yxvxwkfa: Qommand0r tompa[m] kernal ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<alkisg> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  hrqjg: popey james000- hggdh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  hfcvu: DalekSec led_ir22 h82or8 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  scqibxql: ricotz Tawonga ubergoose ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  txflozbqbw: aptanet james000- ubergoose ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  dqzwpcbz: kiyohito philroche jlacroix ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  lzayphelny: wxl james000- Blackisle â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ouxdm: aptanet s0ph0s Lengsdorfer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  caute: vlt acheronuk flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  qxhzelrr: acheronuk herbmillerjr jlacroix ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  hxvhnbw: M1K4 stooj led_ir22 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  uzwtl: m4t ubuntulog3 jcarr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  lzezmwg: Talikka mich1x hggdh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kernal> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  xginwxlc: natten flexiondotorg herbmillerjr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  oudtglivs: Tawonga el nemo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  aotfybblys: kiyohito Talikka karjala ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ajyqvdau: popey Tawonga alkisg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  cxajo: ubottu tespi biotim â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  pccqhwrs: johnc4510 ubottu herbmillerjr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  urlswswzmi: micahg srivishnu karlthane ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  lmhrr: kiyohito karjala karlthane ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jqmscm: Qommand0r grub-problem ricotz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  zbjhjfffj: lc2 Talikka Astro7467 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  znrxvytmfh: BlackPanx M1K4 teward ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  racip: stooj DerRaiden philroche ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  mkuivnpa: BlackPanx natten johnc4510 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ujtatkkke: karjala ubergoose mate|98902 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  tyrkyq: DerRaiden mate|98902 Noskcaj â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  xgucndpi: natten philroche james000- â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  uflwco: natten Hedged-Handful ali1234 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  sekiovluox: s0ph0s SynfulAck SolarAquarion ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  etcmekawix: Noskcaj james000- karjala ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  fotuq: hggdh Noskcaj krismaguire ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  acwyfc: Noskcaj DerRaiden SolarAquarion ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  zckfhgq: Hedged-Handful TaZeR stooj â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  zlgki: srivishnu el drh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ruckf: krismaguire s0ph0s james000- â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  yjmld: herbmillerjr tompa[m] Tawonga â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  cpyikexqkk: nemo Blackisle aptanet ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  zshgiabnf: hggdh teward tompa[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ewyahpzzu: wxl james000- led_ir22 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  horbayrhrq: Noskcaj srivishnu pavlushka ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  xeduswb: herbmillerjr ricotz tompa[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  hlwgkdkuh: m4t srivishnu SolarAquarion ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  lzqyodjyrk: philroche kiyohito BlackPanx ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  vckymhf: mate|98902 krismaguire kernal ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  iyijcaqs: kernal M1K4 acheronuk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ojnyffgycc: TaZeR jlacroix DerRaiden_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  fjsuhcsvf: os2mac ubuntulog3 el ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  newbdjcfm: lc2 Lengsdorfer tespi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  yunoix: krismaguire el tespi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  hqlqzxc: Blackisle Lengsdorfer karlthane ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  gjkvswt: Qommand0r kernal drh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  rbbgjik: Belial` ubergoose james000- â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  rfkiuzxtxl: Noskcaj karjala SynfulAck ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  mjseropdhu: SynfulAck Lengsdorfer DerRaiden ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  nkocqhrewj: srivishnu ricotz hggdh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  cjkyx: wxl karjala tompa[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  xwuegsmdwr: h82or8 ubottu Tawonga ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  eygsixpc: ali1234 lc2 aptanet ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  eomtk: SynfulAck ali1234 teward ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  mmujkl: biotim ubuntulog3 led_ir22 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  yeuganrbw: philroche ubergoose herbmillerjr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  mbwdkxjqz: diogenes_ tompa[m] ubuntulog3 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ickinws: sixwheeledbeast Noskcaj lc2 â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ruelxcorn: johnc4510 diogenes_ stooj ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  aygtyx: Noskcaj Astro7467 DerRaiden â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  dpgayno: ubottu karlthane DerRaiden ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ywgnnp: DalekSec karlthane lc2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  krxhoervr: karlthane mich1x DerRaiden ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  znmffm: ubuntulog3 h82or8 kiyohito ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  flkidbkg: johnc4510 h82or8 diogenes_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  nxzwmgxf: micahg Hedged-Handful lc2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ugwdu: nemo h82or8 isaagar ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  qvjetrbanx: SolarAquarion ubergoose natten ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  zzbsrlat: krismaguire Faults alkisg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  uedethp: biotim s0ph0s drh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jmqszz: Faults SolarAquarion mate|98902 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  kqmogedya: vlt krismaguire natten ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  soitrzm: teward ubottu wxl â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  mrjduvibtd: aptanet led_ir22 philroche ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  gxwmk: tompa[m] herbmillerjr BlackPanx ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  smpliela: m4t s0ph0s herbmillerjr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  udahx: philroche acheronuk SynfulAck â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  alpunfacrb: Belial` wxl DalekSec ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  dwlpjsv: DalekSec BlackPanx jlacroix ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ewiyplj: DerRaiden_ s0ph0s ricotz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  wmcgbishrt: Noskcaj os2mac Faults ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  hsrhkk: s0ph0s DerRaiden alkisg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  sjotp: vlt alkisg flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  wdhobnymix: tompa[m] Faults krismaguire ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<whitehat> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  eqdsby: DalekSec pavlushka acheronuk â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<whitehat> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  atgbdyovnx: drh el SynfulAck ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Faults> Nice :D
<doge-doge> anyone active right now and have a quick question about gpu drivers?
<doge-doge> I'm wondering if I should install "mesa-vulkan-drivers" on 17.10
<hunk> hi ,all
<emjaycee> I was just wondering if terzag was on here... I got cut off in forums because I'd used up my 'quota' of messages... just wanted to let him know and apologise for not getting the last message back to him. It's also after midnight here so I am going to bed lol
<unuksin> make gcc perl
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-02
<Joche> hi
<Joche> buenass nochess
<mate|88721> HI
<mate|88721> QARTVELI XART VINME
<Al3x> Hi all, I would like to rebuild the ubuntu-mate kernel for Rpi3 from source and get the same kernel version 4.4.38. Use apt-get install kernel-source, but the Make file show that the version is 4.4.98 !
<Al3x> How could I get the same source code that the original ubuntu-mate image ?
<Al3x> I can't find the any version 4.4.38 on launchpad in the raspi2 branche, the lastest version is linux-raspi2 4.4.0-1082.90.
<Al3x> Could you help me please ?
<Al3x> The release linux-raspi2 4.4.0-1082.90 correspond to the  4.4.98 kernel version.
<alkisg> Al3x: apt-get source gets the latest version
<alkisg> Go to launchpad and download the one you want
<alkisg> Btw, ubuntu-mate has no kernel,it's a desktop environment
<alkisg> You can ask in #ubuntu-kernel for kernel-related questions...
<alkisg> Launchpad keeps all builds btw
<alkisg> Al3x: this is the publishing history: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-raspi2/+publishinghistory
<alkisg> You can locate the build page and the download from there
<alkisg> E.g. maybe you're looking for this one: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-raspi2/4.4.0-1023.29 - the source is at the bottom
<esd58> hallo there
<santiago__> ?
<santiago__> Hay alguien español?
<Al3x> alkisg: Thanks for you help, I found the information here https://people.canonical.com/~kernel/info/kernel-version-map.html. But the the kernel version 4.4.38 is not referenced, so the release I'm looking for is between the 4.4.0-40 and the 4.4.0-42. The 4.4.0-41 is not reference in the publishing history.
<alkisg> Al3x: first, better ask in #ubuntu-kernel. Second, are you sure you're looking for 4.4.38 and not 4.4.0-38?
<alkisg> Why the so strict requirement btw?
<alkisg> If it's not there in the publishing history, afaik it was never published in Ubuntu
<alkisg> Maybe the sources from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.4.38/ could be of use to you
<Al3x> alkisg, I would like to be able to build the exact kernel that the one provide raspberrypi ubuntu-mate sd card image.
<Al3x> The image is distributed by ubuntu mate here https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<Al3x> And it is really strange that the kernel version was not aligned with a release, so it is possible that the code has some patch not applied in the mainline.
<alkisg> Al3x: the package in that image is: raspberrypi-firmware (1.20161215-1~xenial1.0) xenial; urgency=medium
<alkisg> It's not linux-image-raspi2
<alkisg> Here's the build page: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pi-flavour-makers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/7476907/+listing-archive-extra
<jesper> Hakuna matata..!!
<Talikkaf> Is that swahili? Sounds familiar.
<alkisg> It's from lion king, "it means no worries"
<doge-doge> is anyone else's network status icon both show up in the "notification area" and "indicator applet"
<diogenes_> doge-doge, screenshot?
<doge-doge> the indicator applets have icons with too far spacing in 17.10, I personally like previous versions
<doge-doge> it's weird how Thunderbird gets its own applet even when it's not running...
<doge-doge> I suggest removing that bell until new notifications are queued
<doge-doge> you know this might be the result of me running arc-theme
<Talikkaf> alkisg: Indeed. Swahili. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_9QfBSbw8g&t=12s.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-03
<pi3_> good day, HAppy Friday !!!
<pi3_> anyone eating Raspberry Pi tonight?
<pi3_> everyone ready for the Superbowl ?
<pi3_> In any event, I have been using Ubuntu Mate on the Pie Cubed (it is what I called this Thing) Pi3 is just too basic, Tey should have named this Pi, Pi Squared, Pi Cubed, then OctoPi ...
<pi3_> So, this Freenode Chatting Program shows 80 pluus people supposedly, Are you all Live?
<pi3_> tough room . . .
<g2u_world> hello
<WGRM> I want to change the attribute "enable-tree-lines" from "caja" permanently, but can not find any clue. It is not possible via css nor via gtk3 options. Can anybody help?
<alkisg> I don't see "enable-tree-lines" anywhere in the caja source code
<alkisg> Is that the exact name?
<WGRM> Yes
<alkisg> grep -r enable-tree-lines . => nothing
<alkisg> Try it yourself, apt source caja and grep through it
<WGRM> https://imgur.com/a/NRXWb
<alkisg> If you mean that you want to add code to caja so that it does something special with treelines, then you need just that, to get the source, add what you want, and compile it
<WGRM> Nono, thats exactly what i am trying to avoid. 
<alkisg> GtkTreeViews have a lot of properties, sure. But caja doesn't set them, so you need code for that.
<alkisg> If caja had code to set them, then you'd be able to configure it
<WGRM> Just want to activate the tree lines like in this screen shot: https://imgur.com/a/bon5r
<alkisg> Yes I got it, afaik you need to add code for that
<WGRM> Isn't there a kind of "assertion" via command or environment variable, which normally is used as debugging?
<WGRM> Some tool which can set properties on windows? 
<WGRM> Just like some video players can draw on a given window handle.
<alkisg> That's xembed
<alkisg> Sure I guess it'll be possible to configure other running windows
<alkisg> I don't know of any tool that does that by providing it some configuration
<alkisg> You can also ask in #mate-dev, maybe someone knows some css trick or something
<WGRM> Well, mate-dev might be in another time zone, pretty dead now. I'll be patient. Thanks anyway.
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> It's weekend, try Europe timezone weekdays
<WGRM> 
 * WGRM went tired searching for the solution of his problem. I'm off for now.
<joe90> anybody there?
<diogenes_> 85 people total
<joe90> anybody in stoke
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guest-pfbk9g_> TUILOLO
<guest-pfbk9g_> ZUOOPIOJK
<guest-pfbk9g_> ÖKLÖJK
<guest-pfbk9g_> ÄJIÄOIU
<guest-pfbk9g_> 556778890880ẞ0´ẞ988
<guest-pfbk9g_> # 8KL  MKJLLZH
<guest-pfbk9g_> LEON
<guest-pfbk9g_> TZIHJLKLPLÖKK.MK.KL.-LJL-ÖKLÖKLÖLLÖKÖÄLÖÖKLÖLÄÖÖLÖ,ÖLÄ.LOPÖZ6 UO899KI HIO8U668KKHHJJKHMJKGZHJUKGJJUJHHJUJK7JETEZIOOPJKNJJKLOULKLJMK
<guest-pfbk9g_> TUGTJ
<guest-pfbk9g_> LZUUIL9IO
<guest-pfbk9g_> 15
<guest-pfbk9g_> J2457878
<guest-pfbk9g_> FGUKJNMK,ÖJKL
<guest-pfbk9g_> KHJKLPKL3THJU
<guest-pfbk9g_> FZJIKKKKLL
<guest-pfbk9g_> GJOOÜP
<guest-pfbk9g_> WB NJL
<guest-pfbk9g_> TUJUIOKLLOLÖHOIOI
<guest-pfbk9g_>  GUU
<diogenes_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<guest-pfbk9g_> GINHJJ
<guest-pfbk9g_> HHJKJKJ
<guest-pfbk9g_> GHZI
<guest-pfbk9g_> HZUIKL
<diogenes_> dammit could you give me the op too :) so I could ban such visitors
<guest-pfbk9g_> KÖIP7889ẞ68PIOO00
<guest-pfbk9g_> GJGJUKFT
<guest-pfbk9g_>        SGJKKL
<guest-pfbk9g_> EFJ-ÄÖ
<guest-pfbk9g_> HJJIO
<guest-pfbk9g_> GG4347
<guest-pfbk9g_>  KHKIÄKLÖLÖO
<guest-pfbk9g_> JIKLKKKLL-ÄÄ
<guest-pfbk9g_>            DGZUUJJ
<guest-pfbk9g_>                UERTI
<guest-pfbk9g_> DGHU O IJIHJJU
<guest-pfbk9g_> BVGBVC XVXDWR
<guest-pfbk9g_> GJKIJJ
<guest-pfbk9g_> J45678
<guest-pfbk9g_> 1
<guest-pfbk9g_> 64
<guest-pfbk9g_> 534456
<guest-pfbk9g_> I GTHJUKL
<calfret> Good morning folks!
<calfret> Anyone out there use a HOTAS joystick setup?
<lostMeUbuntu> hi all. so..  if you installed ubuntu with btrfs and /home on a separate partition.. how you gonna get to your /data in home if that peticular install won't boot no more?
<lostMeUbuntu> i can read the root partition files, which is btrfs. but looks like the /home partition acts as if it is encrypted.
<diogenes_> lostMeUbuntu, I'd not advice you to create /home on a separate HDD
<lostMeUbuntu> diogenes_: its on the same HDD. just another partition.  and its been done. salvaging right now.
<diogenes_> well if it's on the same HDD then it's ok, you can get to your data via live usb session
<lostMeUbuntu> should that be the same version of uMate?
<diogenes_> of course not, it can be even linux mint, ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, manjara and pretty much any distro that has live sesssion
<lostMeUbuntu> well. i was installing 17.10 from live usb on another usb drive when things broke down for the previous version install on HDD. grub troubles. i think i tried to access the /home partition then with that live usb.. not sure. will try again.
<diogenes_> it should work
<lostMeUbuntu> reassuring  :)
<alkisg> lostMeUbuntu: if it's encrypted, it might be faster to fix grub and boot from the normal installation
<lostMeUbuntu> alkisg: it is encrypted i learned just now.  "aha, then they're encrypted with ecryptfs."
<alkisg> lostMeUbuntu: and the problem is just a broken grub?
<lostMeUbuntu> yes.  thats causing it.
<alkisg> Are you booted from a live cd?
<lostMeUbuntu> i was trying to get that fixed a few days ago.
<lostMeUbuntu> right now?  no. i booted from another install on same hdd.  mint
<alkisg> lostMeUbuntu: Are you booted from a live cd currently?
<alkisg> Eh wait if you have grub in another installation,it should be seeing the mate installation
<alkisg> So it's not a grub problem then
<lostMeUbuntu> yes.  holding on to logic it's not.
<lostMeUbuntu> but i ve been probing in grub cli with  cat .... /etc/issue
<alkisg> Do you want to fix it or just get the data now?
<lostMeUbuntu> and it wont return any linux info from the /root partition of the lost uMate.
<lostMeUbuntu> get the data. at least.  but i understand that since it's encrypted, booting into the lost uMate would be the best option.
<alkisg> lostMeUbuntu: I have a few minutes to help you via VNC if you like, so that it's done quickly instead of wasting hours in irc...
<lostMeUbuntu> would it only take minutes even in VNC then?
<alkisg> I believe so, yes
<alkisg> If it's a grub or similar issue. If it's more... dunno.
<lostMeUbuntu> alkisg:  tnx for the offer, but i pass.
<alkisg> np
<diogenes_> mate|piterke, hey
<mate|12823> yes!
<mayank> hey guys can anyone help me setup my unifi controller on this OS please?
<mayank> anyone?
<chargerplus1> hi
<mayank> hi
<lostMeUbuntu> can you have a 17.10 btrfs install in a 10GB partition?
<diogenes_> lostMeUbuntu, if you don't use snapshots
<lostMeUbuntu> it's just to be able to work with the grub problems for now.
<diogenes_> why btrfs?
<lostMeUbuntu> since the 'lost' 17.04 install is btrfs too.  in #grub i heard i should work fixing grub from a another btrfs install as well then.
<diogenes_> lostMeUbuntu, well, a fresh install of the OS should not take more than 7 GB even with all the updates and the software, it doesn't usually go beyond 9 GB
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-04
<eric> hello
<eric> hi
<Guest96763> hello??
<Guest96763> hi
<eric_> Anybody here?
<eric_> All right
<eric_> I'm leaving
<eric_> bye
<rock64> hi all have no question yet it just booted
<rock64> im back so far it ran almost 10 mins not have any luck
<Techman> I'm running into an issue while testing this 17.10 image
<Techman> Whenever I click on the keyboard in the indicator area the whole thing just locks up
<Techman> Literally dead-on-arrival for a desktop experience
<rock64> ok back again maybe better luck before something go wrong
<kaption> two try ok now lets see if i can stay online for 10 mins
<alkisg> lostMeUbuntu: from your linuxmint grub, type "c" to get a command line, then "insmod btrfs", "set root=(hd0,msdos2)" (or wherever your other install is), and finally "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg", so that it loads your linux mate grub
<alkisg> Techman: yeah I'm seeing that in 18.04, something's terribly wrong
<Techman> Can someone get a hold of Wimpy about this
<alkisg> I pinged flexiondotorg a few weeks ago, no response yet
<Techman> I held off on installing it on my desktop for now
<alkisg> Techman: btw, does alt+ctrl+f2 work for you at that point?
<Techman> I use F1, but yeah I guess
<Techman> I can use that to get out of the desktop
<Techman> But I return to the desktop and it's all hung
<alkisg> I started suggesting f2 because now with wayland, it goes in f
<alkisg> *f1
<Techman> I don't know anything about Wayland tbh
<alkisg> So pressing alt+ctrl+f1 in wayland does nothing at all
<Techman> why would they do that
<Techman> That's like an antifeature
<alkisg> It actually makes more sense, why would graphics go in vt7 instead of starting normally from vt1
<alkisg> It was xorg that was bad there
<Techman> oh
<alkisg> And the other vts are only started when the user switches to them, saving ram
<Techman> Isn't Wayland still buggy though
<alkisg> Not by itself buggy, it's just the apps aren't ready for it yet
<alkisg> Techman: what's your keyboard layout? mine is us,gr
<Techman> I'm guessing it's just US, because it's a US keyboard
<alkisg> Techman: eh, if you're only using us and not some other language, why do you have a keyboard applet?
<Techman> It's a G.Skill KM780 MX (red backlit, not RGB)
<Techman> I have no idea, that's why I clicked on it to see why it was there
<Techman> And then...rip
<alkisg> If you still have that installation, it would be nice to see the output of `setxkbmap -query`, before clicking on the applet...
<Techman> alkisg: it was a livecd
<Techman> I didn't actually install it because of this
<Techman> Do you want me to restart into it again to test it out
<alkisg> Techman: nah, not important, I don't think the keyboard is the issue
<alkisg> it's only one of the ways to hang the session
<Techman> There are other ways to bork the session?
<alkisg> Oh sure, for me in 18.04 it hangs after a few clicks anyway
<alkisg> Although inside the live cd there's fcitx running, which is not running later in the installed session
<alkisg> So there's a possibility that what you saw in 17.10 was different to what I see in 18.04
<Techman> Well
<alkisg> (fcitx was what was showing the keyboard applet in your case, afaik)
<Techman> Could this fcitx stuff be what is causing the issue
<alkisg> That's for chinese users, I had a lot of issues with that, I never use it in the installed system anyway
<alkisg> I didn't have hanging issues with it though so far
<alkisg> Only "not being able to to properly" issues
<alkisg> *to type
<Techman> Oh ok
<Techman> I guess I'll hold off on this for a little bit then
<Techman> I could install 16.04 but honestly I think the improvements in MATE and all of these panel options has made it kinda obsolete in a sense
 * alkisg is only using LTS releases, the non-LTS ones aren't worth the debugging
<sacarde> hi
<t0ssp0t> hello
<sacarde> what do I have to enable to auto-mount usb ?
<sacarde> udisks2.service ?
<diogenes_> sacarde, I don't know about mate, but in other DE, it's afaik goa service (gnome online account service)
<kernal_> like a usb flash drive?
<sacarde> y
<kernal_> never had a problem getting a usb flash drive to show up on mate?
<alkisg> sacarde: usbs get automatically mounted in ubuntu mate
<alkisg> Are you using some other distribution or flavor?
<sacarde> ubuntu mate
<sacarde> is there a service that make this?
<sacarde> or a udev rule?
<alkisg> sacarde: sure, udev notifies udisks which notifies the desktop environment
<alkisg> It's all preconfigured
<alkisg> Did you do something to break it?
<sacarde> maybe
<sacarde> udisks2.service ?
<alkisg> Yes; but what are you planning to do with that? It's not a matter of starting a service
<alkisg> If you want help in troubleshooting it, it's best to start with other commands
<ubuntu-mate> helo
<ubuntu-mate> mname is jeff
<guest-bvqrq8_> erzlzioi
<guest-bvqrq8_> gfhgg-
<guest-bvqrq8_> jktpilkoö
<guest-bvqrq8_> lkl,koöpjijkgjukifm,9j67876588lgfhllom,clö pzi.-hklhkluil.lkö-öjklöölöä ö#ä
<guest-bvqrq8_> li8i-bvgirhmklot-gk
<guest-bvqrq8_> nhk.lm n8zjlö if.ll
<guest-bvqrq8_> 687o
<guest-bvqrq8_> l
<guest-bvqrq8_> o
<guest-bvqrq8_> jk
<alkisg> Don't run this it will wipe your hard disk
<acer> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<acer> my wireless networks wont show up
<acer> i am not an expert
<acer> a windows user
<acer> recently got ubuntu
<acer> in my acer laptop
<acer> and its a qualcom atheros 9565 devic
<acer> device
<acer> any suggestions
<acer> ?
<acer> tried some steps by downloading package etc
<acer> but not all commands would work as it is
<Guest29695> hi everyone
<diogenes_> hi
<Joche> hello
#ubuntu-mate 2020-01-28
<LY2SS> Hi. I am recently started to use Ubuntu Mate and wondering if updates are done completely automatic because since the begining I haven't seen any indicator icons in taskbar regarding any updates.
<LY2SS> wow! what a coincidence! Just rigth now I see that Software Updater popped in taskbar....
<LY2SS> so, sorry for the noise :-)
<tomreyn> LY2SS: seeing how you're the first to speak here since 2 days or so, i thinkt he noise is bearable. ;)
<LY2SS> tomreyn: I was lucky using Mint Mate for 4 years. But somehow last release did not inspired me...
<LY2SS> so decided to deviate to another distro.
<LY2SS> after all both of them are based on the same roots
#ubuntu-mate 2020-01-29
<qwertuttyty> For R. Pi 2 B class 4 memory card mSD for 18 mate is suitable? I remember it was slow for 15 Mate. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cxTNM6wQ9Z/
<tomreyn> class 10 is what you want nowadays.
<tomreyn> qwertuttyty: already 5y ago class 10 (C10) was really desirable, including for pi 2b: https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blogs/jeff-geerling/raspberry-pi-microsd-card
<tomreyn> (don't buy the specific models listed there, those are also outdated now)
<qwertuttyty> No today there is only 4 class. 10 class not today but later
<tomreyn> did we just time travel back by 10 years?
<tomreyn> or are you in a place that's affected by embargoes by chance?
<qwertuttyty> i not use my pi as PC 5 year.
<tomreyn> hmm, not sure i understand.
<tomreyn> Class 10 microSD cards have been available on "western" markets and china (and chinese import shops) for 5 years or more. and you should really get one of those to use on a raspi, even if it's an older raspi.
<qwertuttyty> It makes sense to install Mate 18 on msd class 4 or no sense to work with msd class 4 will be very slow?
<tomreyn> it will be possible. by my measure, it will be very slow.
<qwertuttyty> I have class 4 microsd. I can only buy mikrosd 10 clas later.
<qwertuttyty> I don 't even know exactly when i can buy
<tomreyn> https://www.gearbest.com/memory-cards-c_11259/
<qwertuttyty> It makes sense to install Mate 18 on msd class 4 or no sense to work with msd class 4 will be very slow and for 18 Mate
<qwertuttyty> If nothing is changed with 15 Mate and msd class 4 is also not suitable and for 18 Mate then I know how slow msd class 4.
<vlt> Hello. Is there a way to get the available "desktop size" between any top and bottom panels?
#ubuntu-mate 2020-01-30
<qwertuttyty> HDMI to DVI. 18 for arm Will xrandr --newmode work? PC DVI or VGA  i use 1280x1024 78hz
<qwertuttyty> or use config.txt or edit Value    hdmi_group=CEA  hdmi_group=DMT 1280x1024 78hz?
<qwertuttyty>  or use config.txt and edit Value    hdmi_group=CEA  hdmi_group=DMT 1280x1024 78hz?
#ubuntu-mate 2020-02-02
<CrazyTux> hello, I have installed and enabled tlp on my laptop. How can I know that it is working and working the way it should be?
<CrazyTux> I want a better battery life on my laptop.
<qwertuttyty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dxxfGGw2hV/
